# What other hobby's do you have?



## 1stgolf

What other hobby's do you have other then your tank/tank's
Mine are as followed 
. Restoring old cars
.Modifiying 1/18 diecast models 
. The odd bit of fishing now and then


----------



## Westyggx

Match fishing and gym 5 nights a week


----------



## geoffbark

1stgolf said:
			
		

> What other hobby's do you have other then your tank/tank's
> Mine are as followed
> . Restoring old cars
> .Modifiying 1/18 diecast models
> . The odd bit of fishing now and then




Do you not play golf then 1stgolf 

or is that VW related!

Fishing, Golf, and Hiking are my main hobbies.


----------



## b1zbaz

Mountain biking and tinkering with cars this is my latest project


----------



## mlgt

Sports - Football, basketball, tennis 
Cars - I also restore cars.


----------



## b1zbaz

What car are you currently restoring/driving


----------



## mlgt

Not building one currently as we have a new addition to the family.

Havent restored anything recently.


----------



## b1zbaz

I just got mine through mot before my son arrived which was lucky only problem is I have not finished interior yet


----------



## Notator

WAIT...
There are OTHER hobbies????
Really?
Sheesh.


----------



## nayr88

Gym Brazilian jiu jitsu and killing/eating the homeless.


----------



## basil

Fly fishing and carp fishing for me......also getting the photography bug, although trying to fight this one off as it seems an expensive habit!!!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Classic Car shows. This is mine, I enjoy every minute tinkering which you have too and taking my classic to shows.





If you like Dolomites - scroll to the bottom of page 4 and more on page 5.
http://forum.triumphdolomite.co.uk/view ... a&start=45

For those you like classic cars - enjoy.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1141388416 ... arShow2012

https://picasaweb.google.com/1141388416 ... ndeley2012

Regards
paul


----------



## foxfish

I used to have one of those in about 1980, 2.5 with overdrive & non slip dif I seem to remember.
I bought an 1982 IB 911 a few years back but sold it just recently.


----------



## Spikey-Mike

Nice car... A friend has a Triumph 1500 which he re-built to concorse standard when we were at school. Not sure what condition it's in now though.

My other hobbies are.... photography, electronics, amature radio, flying r/c model planes, hill walking, potholing...

Currently building a time machine to help fit them all in 

Rgs, Mike.


----------



## martinmjr62

Mines offloading with my land rover discovery/ range rover hybrid. Did the London 2 Brighton land rover run a few weekends ago for the first time and picked up an award as well. Get in. Cars called Barney and is going to painted purple and green ( after the dinosaur)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder

I have a rather addictive nature when it comes to hobbies. I jump in head first with a "new thing" then get burnt out quickly and move onto something else. I'm sure there must be some super long medical term for it.

Currently I have my tanks to keep me busy, Photography, learning to play guitar and piano. I also make candles with the Mrs although that has kinda turned into a little sideline.

My most recent interest has come from my all time fascination with roller coasters. Now I want to start playing around with marble machines and rolling ball sculptures. I have stared ordering the bits to start making one of these.



Eventually, I would like to get around to having a crack at something on this kind of scale and maybe larger.


----------



## Martin Osmond

Carp fishing, which is insanely time consuming and expensive, imagine how pleased my missus was when she realised my new hobby the same!!!


----------



## LancsRick

Computers/general technology, shooting, woodwork, electronics, general house DIY and hatching "schemes"...

I'm also a full time carer for a lovely but utterly mentally deficient individual. (See avatar if you haven't got it yet...)


----------



## Palm Tree

Im into emersed plants and I'm getting into plants with medicinal properties now. Im also into diy, anything I can make myself I will even if it costs the same as just buying from a shop. Im also into computers, fishing, kayaking, rugby, and stuffing my face full of food till I feel sick.


----------



## Aron_Dip

Carp Fishing, Art and Drawing, Graphic Design and my job carpentry/joinery


----------



## LondonDragon

Forum Administrator and amateur web designer


----------



## Tamshoe

Trackdays for me, not allowed any more than 2 full time hobbies too many 'responsibilties'


----------



## jack-rythm

spyder said:


> I have a rather addictive nature when it comes to hobbies. I jump in head first with a "new thing" then get burnt out quickly and move onto something else. I'm sure there must be some super long medical term for it.
> 
> Currently I have my tanks to keep me busy, Photography, learning to play guitar and piano. I also make candles with the Mrs although that has kinda turned into a little sideline.
> 
> My most recent interest has come from my all time fascination with roller coasters. Now I want to start playing around with marble machines and rolling ball sculptures. I have stared ordering the bits to start making one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, I would like to get around to having a crack at something on this kind of scale and maybe larger.



This is unreal! It looks fascinating! Nice one!!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantbrain

Bonsai:




Bass:




Mountaineering:







Road cycling route:




Mt biking:




Part time livestock:




Hunting for massive trees:




And running trails:


----------



## jack-rythm

How old is your bonsai?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish

How old is that giant tree!!
There would appear to be a theme running with planted tanks & bonsai...


----------



## michj

Wow thats some great pictures and hobbies plantbrain!
Makes my interests dull by comparison, I enjoy gardening, fishing, reading and playing sturmovik 1946.  I havent played for a while but it is just about the best flight sim out there and according to some that do it for real its as close as you can get without getting in an actual aircraft.

michael


----------



## plantbrain

jack-rythm said:


> How old is your bonsai?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
Which one? I have dozens. White pine is maybe 30 years old.


----------



## plantbrain

foxfish said:


> How old is that giant tree!!
> There would appear to be a theme running with planted tanks & bonsai...


 
Maybe 1500 years old or so.

The density in some of the Redwood forest is the greatest biomass density per hectare of any biotope. Much more than Rainforest, but not as much diversity.
The tallest, the oldest and the largest trees in the world all live here within a few hours drive in very different habitats.

Cork bark elm: Note, this tree has fattened up nicely this last year and has a nice moss cap on the soil/and base of the tree.




The oldest trees:  Note, these are at 11,500ft or 3500 meters. There are no other trees around, they cannot survive the colder temps that these can. the tree line is at about 2500 meters here, except for these species which appear at about 3000 meters and above here. Tough place to live. 



This is the largest Bristlecone pine tree in the world:


----------



## plantbrain

The largest trees:

Sequoias Gigantes, viaje por Costa Oeste » Blog de viajes :: Pasaporteblog Blog de viajes :: Pasaporteblog
Sequoia Trip Planner | Plan Your Sequoia Trip

My old school mate works there as a ranger.

So we have everything from the hottest desert to the rainforest here, no tropical jungles, etc, but most everything else.
All within a day's drive. Not bad.


----------



## foxfish

plantbrain said:


> The largest trees:
> 
> Sequoias Gigantes, viaje por Costa Oeste » Blog de viajes :: Pasaporteblog Blog de viajes :: Pasaporteblog
> Sequoia Trip Planner | Plan Your Sequoia Trip
> 
> My old school mate works there as a ranger.
> 
> So we have everything from the hottest desert to the rainforest here, no tropical jungles, etc, but most everything else.
> All within a day's drive. Not bad.


 Well I live on a 25 square mile island with a max altitude of 400' so most of my hobbies are sea based but I also have a love for trees both large & small!


----------



## jack-rythm

WOW PLANT BRAIN 1500 years old!!! thays truly amazing.. thats some pressure on you for keeping it alive  I would love to go and vistit some of these. They are pretty damn cool


----------



## foxfish

Jack, you should have a look around your own homeland, England has its own amazing trees too, some of our Yews can date back to 2000Bc & more!!!.
There are numerous yews that are reckoned to be over 4000 years old. check out Google for britain's famous trees... a fascinating hobby in it self.


----------



## jack-rythm

cheers mate


----------



## kirk

Interesting hobbies and some great pictures there too.  My hobbies pastimes in no particular order are weight lifting, boxing,kayaking,vw vans,making items ie chimneas from scrap,fish/planted aquariums, spending time helping others. ( I've noticed you call it pay it forward on here too).  have had to slow down a lot in the last 12 mths due to ibs and back trouble but I'm not giving any of the things I enjoy up. Just have to rest more that's why I've got back into fisheeping.


----------



## AndrewH

kap k said:


> ...spending time helping others. ( I've noticed you call it pay it forward on here too).



Well played mate, wish there were more like you!

Other hobbies for me? - bushcraft (lighting fires by rubbing sticks together and eating what you can find, type of thing) and radio-control car racing


----------



## jack-rythm

Most recent A3 painted canvas...




Most recent design for a client wanting wedding invitations..




Most recent ink illustrations for some cafes...







And my most recent sketch...




And others...




Cheers  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish

Definitely one of my favourite threads as I have more hobbies than you could shake a didge at.. LOL...


----------



## AndrewH

foxfish said:


>



They are coming out of the woodwork now!
Didgeri - do me a favour! 

Hhehe, sorry couldnt resist


----------



## foxfish

jack-rythm said:


> Most recent A3 painted canvas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent design for a client wanting wedding invitations..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent ink illustrations for some cafes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my most recent sketch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 


kap k said:


> Interesting hobbies and some great pictures there too. My hobbies pastimes in no particular order are weight lifting, boxing,cycling,fishing,kayaking,vw vans,making items ie chimneas from scrap,fish/planted aquariums, spending time helping others. ( I've noticed you call it pay it forward on here too).  have had to slow down a lot in the last 12 mths due to ibs and back trouble but I'm not giving any of the things I enjoy up. Just have to rest more that's why I've got back into fisheeping.


 Cool I have been weight training most of my life but also suffer restrictions nowadays!
Love art! I cant match your graphics though!


----------



## jack-rythm

foxfish said:


> Cool I have been weight training most of my life but also suffer restrictions nowadays! Love art! I cant match your graphics though!


 
thanks mate  dont really have much time to do my art as much as I would of liked, final few months of uni now and I complete my course so lots on! I do art and logo design and tank builds mainly to fund my myself as I just dont have time to get a job! but will be over by may


----------



## foxfish

So are you studying art?


----------



## jack-rythm

No mate, Architecture, I worked in a practice in london prior to me going to uni and doing it properly, they funded some of my education in return for a full time job. I worked with them for 3 years, learned from very reputable architects indeed and they gave me the push to continue with my education  before I go back though, the girlfriend and I are going travelling for a few months! cant wait


----------



## Iain Sutherland

jack-rythm said:


> the girlfriend and I are going travelling for a few months! cant wait


make that 6 months minimum or the travel itch will just be worse when you get back!!


----------



## foxfish

Cool, well please leave room in the eves on any house you design for the birds to nest!!


----------



## jack-rythm

yes mate were thinking around that mark, were joining this thing you can sign up to where you go and live with families that need help at the home, child care & labour usually  you work 16-20 hours a week with these families and in return they offer food and a roof. its a great way to understand and learn about other cultures and ways of living. looking forward to it


----------



## George Farmer

I've recently (over the last 7 months) got into running and generally keeping fit with lots of body weight resistance training (press-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups etc). My 10km PB is 42 minutes and 5km 19 minutes. 

I'm currently training for this bad boy - Dirty Weekend 

Anyone else fancy it?!


----------



## Ian Holdich

George Farmer said:


> I've recently (over the last 7 months) got into running and generally keeping fit with lots of body weight resistance training (press-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups etc). My 10km PB is 42 minutes and 5km 19 minutes.
> 
> I'm currently training for this bad boy - Dirty Weekend
> 
> Anyone else fancy it?!



Not to far from me, but I think I would actually die.


----------



## kirk

If someone would be kind enough to lend me two good lungs two good knees ill sign up now lol. Cross country wore my cartilage out some years back, I stick to running taps now,I try to keep the high impact to a min now. Since a miniscus tear (bucket handle) I'm more carefull or maybe lazy.? Go for it while your health permits. The biggest challenge I've ever done was lands end to johnogroats on a low profile road bike when I was stick thin at 10 stone and 17 yrs old.


----------



## Mr P

hi,apart from my tanks I also do quite abit of photography and did do a lot of carp fishing.ijust love being outdoors.


----------



## flygja

Gaming gaming gaming for me, both on PC and PS3. Mostly offline stuff except for Gran Turismo 5 which I play online with a bunch of nice girls and guys in a club and Battlefield Play4Free online with a mate who's working overseas. 

Suddenly quite interested in Minecraft too! Never got into the hype previously.


----------



## Viv

Hmm, my hobbies are pretty tame compared to some on here! I'm an avid reader (particularly science fiction and science fantasy, but I like a good crime novel too) and movie goer. I like gardening and walking in the countryside with the dogs, but I suppose my favourite hobby besides fish keeping these days is counted cross stitch. I used to work from bought kits such as these:









But recently with hubbys help I've started working from charts we've produced. This was the first:




and this is the current one based on Salvador Dalis _Metamorphosis of Narcissus_:




Viv


----------



## kirk

That's a lot of patience to sit and do tat kid of thing viv,how long did it take to do the tiger?.


----------



## foxfish

Hi Viv, I am an avid reader too, even more so now I books are available!
All the classic fantasy books are there but the new line of unknown authors that are now able to afford to publish their books has made my reading a revelation!!
You can now find more dragon books than ever before & even see what other think before you pay the merger sum to purchase the book whoopee!!
I love the kindle app so much!!!!!!
Have you read the painted man, magicians guild, brisingr or the especially the thinblade series by David Wells?
Love your dragon stitchwork!


----------



## Viv

The tiger took about 9 months to do. It can vary a lot though as I do it in fits and starts - depends on what else I'm doing 

Foxfish I've read the magicians guild books and Canavans Age of the Five books but not the others. Might give them a go though   I'm going to be getting a tablet soon so might give reading on that a go. I find reading on the laptop hard work - much rather have a book. But then a book's a bit easier to read in the bath lol Dragon books to me mean Anne McCaffrey (and I'm a fan with all her books!) - what others would you recommend?

I must admit I haven't bought many books for myself for years. Apart from pressies I tend to read whatever my daughter buys - she's developed quite good taste so provides me with good material  I'll have to get her to buy the Thinblade books, they sound like her sort of thing, then I can read them too 

Viv


----------



## jack-rythm

Thought I would share my lastest prototype with you guys, im currently in the process of sourcing some lovely oak so I can cut into blocks and paint on those rather than my prototype card, all for my new range of art ill be trying to get into an exhibition in totnes..

beginning & end photos:


2013-02-02 12.29.43Jack Dicker


2013-02-02 08.48.50Jack Dicker


2013-02-02 10.38.23Jack Dicker


2013-02-02 22.16.42 copyJack Dicker


----------



## Danny

PS3 ( MW3 ), motorbikes, photograhy. That about covers it lol


----------



## dagzz

Carp fishing


----------



## foxfish

I also build didgeridoos!
Here are some played in a contemporary style with a fast wobble technique!


----------



## Solex

Flying with remote controlled planes and multicopters 8)

Have a nice day!
Lexy


----------



## martinmjr62

Lexy,awesome videos. What camera are you using on the glider.I tried getting into rc planes a few years ago, had lessons and eveyrthing but just couldn't get that confident.Bought loads of planes and even a mutiplex glider but all sold now,the only oen i've got left is the deagostini partwork spitfire thats almost finished and has been that way for a few years, maybe need to get it finally done.Real shame ,i know i should have stuck with it.Seeing this video i realise now what i'm missing out on.Is the glider powered

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Alastair

Ive just recently started back up trail/xc riding and dirt jumping. New bike on its way too


----------



## Ian Burgess

Scuba diving is my passion and a general interest in Black and White 'Art' photography and previously Tae kwon do ( 2nd Dan) but too old now!


----------



## Ady34

Got into these briefly....then found i had little time to use them ...they could have been an awesome optiwhite!!!


----------



## NanoJames

I play a bit of golf. I've also been playing the bagpipes for about 5 years.


----------



## NattyAntlers

Never seem to find the time to even charge the lipos let alone fly nowadays.


----------



## ian_m

Casting things in resin.

Motorola 68040 chip




Some ball bearings.




Found in Xmas box in loft.


----------



## Martin cape

ian_m said:


> Casting things in resin.
> 
> Motorola 68040 chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ball bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found in Xmas box in loft.



That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plantnoob

macro photography , or more specificly insect macro photography . only get to do it in the summer though .


----------



## faizal

I love to read novels mostly,..( Eragon series , Lord of the rings, John Grisham novels,...great fan!!) ,. Watching movies. But most of my free time is spent on UKAPS,... .  Weekends are spent with my wife & kids..


----------



## jbirley

Archery, electronics, programming and photography mainly although between being a full time mature(ish) student and a parent I don't get a right lot of time to do any of it.


----------



## zico_aqua

PS3 gaming, photography and hiking (when I get time from office)


----------



## Kogre

I enjoy reading fantasy/sci-fi, weightlifting 4-5 times a week, playing videogames and being a father to two wonderful boys.

The almost 3 hour round trip commute to work eats into the time I could use doing something constructive but I find it ample time to nap or read (I travel to Birmingham by train).


----------



## foxfish

Nice hobbies but I just cant imaging three hours a day traveling! I can completely circumnavigate Guernsey in less than a hour so, nowhere is further than 5 miles from the centre of the island...of course that is not necessarily good if you enjoy driving or travel LOL.


----------



## Kogre

I've been doing it for two years now. I need a break from all the 5.30 mornings... Maybe look for another job closer to home.

I had to Google Guernsey (I am that ignorant). Seems like a nice place. A few nature reserves to boot for such a small place. Do you ever get to go out there much? Did you retire there or have you lived there your whole life?


----------



## zico_aqua

well foxfish you must visit bangalore once then!! my office from home is an exact 15KM but believe it or not it takes me 45mins one way even in my bike to travel here.. hate traffic!!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

I have an other hobby that is completely opposite to aquascaping. It's opposite because it is not a calm and relaxing.  I am doing dirt bike racing. 
Here is a pic of me riding


----------



## ian_m

Latest resin casting.


----------



## Bandersnatch

SCUBA is a bit of a passion, I used to do martial arts but haven't for ages and fear the agony it will be going back (and how depressing it will be to find out how poor I've become at it).
Since moving to Yorkshire and being out in the countryside a bit, and working with some bike mad people I am starting to get tempted trying some mountain biking, just going to see if we can persuade the boss to fork out on a cycle to work scheme.


----------



## zhuth

Some interesting hobbies 
My is Team Handball (and if you didn't guess from my profile pic. Metal music)
Played back home in national second division and here in "first" division. needed to stop due to injury  and even other "political" reasons  
Maybe one more time I will be play just to have my farewell season as an active sports men but whenever the chance will watch it on telly or the net.
So in addition of the nice pictures and videos here is the GB women team before the Olympics after a training game :


----------



## biffster

i paint a study of a brick wall sorry about the photo


a work in progress the walled garden


finished project


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Should reply really. "Dad's taxi" mainly these days, although I still play cricket (for Bathford).  Other than that gardening and just a bit of Botany and insect watching these days, although I'm going to do more once my knees finally disintegrate and cricket is no longer an option.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bahrah

Watching Rugby League & Drinking Real Ale, but not necessarily in that order!!

Cheers
Bahrah


----------



## livewire

Boxing is my second passion. 

Dream fight on Saturday (Froch v Kessler) and I cant wait. The champions league final will be a good warm up before the fight. Oh lets not forget the Monaco GP on Sunday.


----------



## Kurono

I enjoy working on art, getting outside, crawling on rocks that are high up, going to the lake... and well yeah that's about it, I really enjoy out door nature since I'm always stuck up in the city with sparse amounts of tree's and animals. SO its always nice to get out and about with friends.


----------



## gorneo

Im collecting anime figurines. but i only have a few collections for now.


----------



## Rich Jackson

my other Big hobby is cycling. I am a member of a local club a ride whenever I can be it road riding, time trials or cyclocross racing.


----------



## Wallace

Have recently got back into fishing after a 15 year break, also enjoy playing on my Xbox and getting into outdoor gardening now rather than just underwater. 

My biggest hobby / passion is LEGO. Building, displaying and collecting.


----------



## ian_m

Wallace said:


> My biggest hobby / passion is LEGO. Building, displaying and collecting.


Any pictures...?


----------



## gorneo

Wow. i would love to see one of your creations. hope you can post any pictures. I dont know if its hobbies already. but aside from collection anime figurines, ive been playing games this past weeks now. You can see the game site here.


----------



## foxfish

I just finished another didge


----------



## mafoo

Computers


----------



## aliclarke86

Don't know if you can call my participation in it a hobby, but music. I personally don't play music but absolutely could not live without it! I find the emotions and feelings that can be brought forth through music to be next to none. I strive to listen to new music whenever I can, attend live shows and share my experienses with anyone who cares to listen 

Oh and like above computers but this seems to have become more of a job prospect than a hobby. I mainly tend to peoples unloved rigs now than build Frankenstein's like I used to xx

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jy_oc_hx

Computers are my main other passion but I also dabble in detailing and caring for my car.


----------



## flygja

My computer hobby days are pretty much over. That's probably the result of working in the computer industry for 11 years now  I just use my PC for games and photo editing.


----------



## Spartacus

I like taking photographs - Helps clear the mind I feel 











Normally anything with swirly water is my true calling 

Just use long exposure of around 30" using a dark filter.

Murray


----------



## CalebWM

Spartacus, where is the first picture taken?


----------



## Spartacus

Hi CalebWM,

It was taken at a place called Aberfeldy in Perthshire Scotland.

At a spot called The Birks Of Aberfeldy.

Nice place


----------



## Maloney

My other hobby is VWs in particular Passats


----------



## Laiszie Pseuzan

Plenty of other hobbies, though my favourites are drinking, smoking, swearing and electronica. I've also got something of a film/retro photography thing going on.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Train spotting, dominoes, watching paint dry, stamp collecting, crocheting, dust ball collecting, and mostly being High Druidic Priest - Grand Master Flash - living in a wiccan commune with a harem of witches...


----------



## Ian Holdich

Here's my other hobby...


----------



## Tim Harrison

Very smart, and very much back in vogue.


----------



## Eboeagles

Laiszie Pseuzan said:


> Plenty of other hobbies, though my favourites are drinking, smoking, swearing and electronica. I've also got something of a film/retro photography thing going on.



Ha your listing the favourite men's past times of all times.

Electronica you say. I'm now wondering how old you are and what kind if electronica?


----------



## Tim Harrison

OK I'll come clean - I was just kidding about the other stuff ...this is/was (hopefully will be again soon) my other hobby...


----------



## foxfish

Is that you?


----------



## Tim Harrison

Depends who's asking...but since I know you...yes it is


----------



## foxfish

Ah very impressive.. is that a sort of   "I dare you to climb with one hand tied behind your back"   type challenge?


----------



## squid102

My hobbies? I'll have go at any handicraft under the sun:


 

I race these, although that's not me:


 

...and these. I am in this group somewhere!


----------



## Tim Harrison

foxfish said:


> Ah very impressive.. is that a sort of "I dare you to climb with one hand tied behind your back" type challenge?


 
 No that's me reaching into my chalk bag for for extra finger traction so I don't slip...sweaty rock and fingers...well at least that's the theory...TBH it's probably more of an habitual affectation.


----------



## oldbloke

Spartacus said:


> I like taking photographs - Helps clear the mind I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally anything with swirly water is my true calling
> 
> Just use long exposure of around 30" using a dark filter.
> 
> Murray


 
Very impressive.


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:


> OK I'll come clean - I was just kidding about the other stuff ...this is/was (hopefully will be again soon) my other hobby...


The commitment some people have to look at a heather bush, I'd have just looked at the ones on the ground!  lol The look its getting is on a par with the look Aron dip is giving that fish in the members photo album!
Hope your up there doing it agin soon Troi.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

squid102 said:


> I race these, although that's not me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and these. I am in this group somewhere!


 
thats cool! i used to race fireballs and lasers a while back.  Gotta say i do miss being up on your ear screaming along in the trapeze.  Sadly dont have the time for it any more.
Would like to get into 49ers if i ever moved to the coast before im fat and old....  oh hang on


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ady34 said:


> The commitment some people have to look at a heather bush, I'd have just looked at the ones on the ground!  lol The look its getting is on a par with the look Aron dip is giving that fish in the members photo album!
> Hope your up there doing it agin soon Troi.


 

Lol...Damn - busted...you're right...I'm actually reaching in to my back pocket for a trowel to do a spot of extreme gardening...


----------



## George Farmer

If I were single... 

Phoenix-Fly - The Need 4 Speed - Mountain Trails


----------



## Curvball

Not really a hobby but something I've been doing for 18 odd years.





And I collect ink...






Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Aron_Dip

Ady34 said:


> The look its getting is on a par with the look Aron dip is giving that fish in the members photo album!.



The look only a mother could love..... LOL


Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison

Aron_Dip said:


> The look only a mother could love..... LOL


 
What ...you, me, or Curvball


----------



## Tim Harrison

Keep on skating dude...



Curvball said:


> Not really a hobby but something I've been doing for 18 odd years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I collect ink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Aron_Dip

Troi said:


> What ...you, me, or Curvball


I was on about me.......... Or was I hummmmmm lol

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AshRolls

I read science / speculative fiction, surf, pc game, love music, and cycle commute.

This is me a few years back (pre-children!) in Sumatra


----------



## Ichthyologist

Annoying the neighbours, making honda jazz drivers jump and upsetting boy racers


----------



## foxfish

Just finished this one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

foxfish said:


> Just finished this one


 

I just watched the whole video, just to see you jamming on it at the end 

Very nice make though!


----------



## foxfish

It takes a while each time I build a new one to get to grips with it & I am not at home just now so not has a chance to get to know it yet!
However It sound fantastic, it is a multi drone which means it has several notes & several toots an octave apart!
Actually this is a bit of a sore point with me as I just bought a Blue Yeti microphone & that is meant to pick up the low vibrations that didgeridoos make... however it wont work on the IPad 4, works on the 2 & 3 but I have the 4


----------



## Andy D

Hi-fi/home cinema has been a hobby of mine for the last 20 years. Since having kids it has been scaled back somewhat but I have a system now I am very happy with.

Apart from that I don't do anything that special. Would love to get a decent camera and take a few photography courses.


----------



## foxfish

And I though - at the very least you were into roll playing fantasy games!


----------



## Andy D

Ha ha. I do love Lord of the Rings I must admit and most books of that genre.


----------



## foxfish

Yeah and me Andy, there is so much to from choose nowadays too... I am reading & enjoying 'Bowl of Souls' at the moment, better than a lot of books out there!


----------



## TOO

I play a good deal of online chess. Addictive and extremely time consuming if you try to be serious. I can easily spend 20-30 minutes on a move when things are getting complicated. When I lose I get aggressive and take it out on my Riccia.

Thomas


----------



## Andy D

I like Chess too but have never taken it too seriously. 

Someone I work with takes it real serious though and has regular competitions playing chess against one of their mates but they do not use a board/pieces and play from memory.


----------



## Andy D

foxfish said:


> Yeah and me Andy, there is so much to from choose nowadays too... I am reading & enjoying 'Bowl of Souls' at the moment, better than a lot of books out there!



Hmm, I have not read this. Will see if my library has it.


----------



## foxfish

Library! where is you kindle or IPad app?
Honestly mate if you are into fantasy you would really benefit from a kindle reader or IPad as the selection is now vast!!
There are so many fantastic authors that could never afford the printing cost of a book but now have their work on kindle books.
Lots of the books are less than a £, even the really good ones are rarely more than two £ & plenty are free.
I can give you a list of twenty books right now that are only available from Amazon & all of then are just fantastic


----------



## Andy D

foxfish said:


> Library! where is you kindle or IPad app?
> Honestly mate if you are into fantasy you would really benefit from a kindle reader or IPad as the selection is now vast!!
> There are so many fantastic authors that could never afford the printing cost of a book but now have their work on kindle books.
> Lots of the books are less than a £, even the really good ones are rarely more than two £ & plenty are free.
> I can give you a list of twenty books right now that are only available from Amazon & all of then are just fantastic


 
Ha ha, I do have an iPad but I also like to keep the library in business and it is free. (Although I could aquire Kindle editions I suppose  ).

Give me a list if you like that would be quite useful. Thanks!


----------



## foxfish

OK mate I will put up a list later.... there is a free kindle app for the ipad, I actually prefer reading on my ipad to the kindle.


----------



## Samuran

I'd be interested in said list 
Currently about 3/4 through the extended dune saga...
I loves scifi heh


----------



## Tomfish

I'm envious Samuran, I wish I hadn't finished all of them years ago. There are few worlds so brilliantly and austerely realised as those of Herbert's Dune. Those extra books aren't a patch on Herbert's originals, but I found I was such a sucker for the world I read them all anyway. Have you read Asimov's Foundation books? Their quite different but are truly amazing flights of imagination. While I'm on a syfy rant, I don't want to leave out Kurt Vonnigut, his books go a bit beyond your average syfy label, but the guy's a genius and hilarious. Writing this I'm tempted to read Dune again


----------



## Samuran

I'm reading all of them (including the later ones written by his son and others) in chronologial order... In scifi I think my favourite author is Larry Niven, I'm a sucker for scifi heavy on the science. Not read very much Asimov at all to my shame....
I'm also quite a fantasy fan too, I enjoyed reading all the tolkein works


----------



## Samuran

2 random recomendations

Mythago Wood - Robert Holdstock
The Forever War - Joe Haldeman

I love both of these books and their follow ups and cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## foxfish

Here are a few really good reads The Painted Man (Brett Peter V) The Magicians guild trilogy (Trudi canavan)  The Heresy Within (Rob Hayes) Elfhunter (CS Marks)
All eights of Toby Neighbors books.... The Name of the Wind (Patrick Rothfuss)  Poison Study (Maria V Snyder)
Really really good are Thinblade series by David A Wells & Wielders Rising trilogy by TB Christensen...
Loads more when you are ready....


----------



## Andy D

I have noted these down. Was gonna start the Trudy Canavan books a little while back but have downloaded the George R R Martin books instead.

Last book I read was Magicians End by Raymond E Feist. A fantastic saga over many books.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Purchasing/maintaining/using high end hand tools. Just starting out really.


----------



## sa80mark

Very nice , id love some old quality tools all these modern c##p just dont compare


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

sa80mark said:


> Very nice , id love some old quality tools all these modern c##p just dont compare




Don't know why, but I just love the colour of manganese bronze or brass. Especially when it becomes dull and then you polish it up. goes shiny Gold


----------



## sa80mark

Its a damn sight nicer than my black and orange aeg and blue makita


----------



## Tim Harrison

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Purchasing/maintaining/using high end hand tools. Just starting out really.


 
Very nice Nath...there is something about these well crafted and highly engineered bespoke tools that takes me back aways. I've got a few myself - most were passed down through the family.


----------



## Tim Harrison

OK then...since we're talking about collecting...I'll reveal my more ummm...feminine designer side...I collect old and retro stuff mostly books and glass. To be more exact retro Czechoslovakian "Sklo Union" glass made behind the Iron Curtain, and what can very loosely be described as antique books. This is a sample of my collection...nothing valuable and mostly picked up from junk and charity shops.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Troi said:


> Very nice Nath...there is something about these well crafted and highly engineered bespoke tools that takes me back aways. I've got a few myself - most were passed down through the family.




Thanks Troi,

I love sharpening and making sure they always look good as well as resistant to rust and the like. 

I will be purchasing a bronze low angle block plane next :
Lie-Nielsen Nos. 102 & 103 Block Planes | Axminster.co.uk
Or this:
Lie-Nielsen No. 60 1/2 Low Angle Block Plane | Axminster.co.uk

It's addictive, but I don't know why.
I suppose they are nice to pick up and use in comparison to my site plane etc.  As for obvious reasons, this is for the shop only!

Nice collection of vases Troi, now whip me up a Wabi kusa on the double!! 

Cheers,


----------



## Tim Harrison

Awesome looking pieces of kit. I was going to mention that antique tools, and the like, are still affordable...but these things are definitely quality and quality obviously costs...
I've a Wabi kusa...ish thing in the making - just some Hc Cuba, Hydrocotyle, and tenellus that I had spare, so nothing special.


----------



## foxfish

Here is another of my hobbies .. I build spear guns mainly to order & send them all over the World..
This one was built by me to be auctioned off at a cancer charity & sold for £610.


----------



## Tim Harrison

A thing of beauty and lethal too, I shouldn't wonder...just like some women I know...sorry used to know before I got married Are they neural buoyancy?


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk

Music is probably my biggest hobby, collecting and listening to it rather than playing although I have done a bit of that in the past. Reading about it and sometimes writing about it too. I like music from all genres, the more 'out there' the better though. Currently trying to put an article together for Mojo magazine about odd proggy punk band The Cardiacs.

Along with many others on here it seems, I'm also a big reader of fiction. All sorts but my favourite author is Haruki Murukami. With regards to Sci Fi which I only seldom delve into, Iain M Banks culture novels really did it for me.

I also like writing, I contribute to a comedy based website and attempt to make the odd joke on Twitter. I'm attempting to write my own novel, but so far have taken two years and not even half way into first draft. I'm hoping that one day you may see my name in Waterstones but I will probably be an octogenarian by then.


----------



## dan4x4

I like music, im a petrol head. Love taking my dogs out on long walks!


----------



## Little-AL

I've been doing motor based stuff for nearly 20 years...

From relatively fast Vauxhall's;



To ludicrously fast Vauxhall's (had 730bhp before it got taken to bits. Has a parachute to slow it down too!... my pals car that we raced for a number of years)



Video for comedy value;





to Shonky Ford's...



And now I spend my spare time running drift events at a track in Birmingham - see Welcome to Facebook — Log in, sign up or learn more

Promo video:


----------



## foxfish

How did you get 730HP out of the Vauxhall? ... that was a great run on skinny tyres!


----------



## Little-AL

foxfish said:


> How did you get 730HP out of the Vauxhall? ... that was a great run on skinny tyres!


 
A well built engine, a massive turbo and a lot of revs! And a really really good tuner  (RS Tuning in Leeds)

Was the fastest FWD car in the UK at one point and still is the fastest FWD car on treaded tyres iirc


----------



## foxfish

Awesome dude!! 
My mate runs a 35 year old classic Ford, it is only 1300cc & about 190BHP but he is extremely competitive in most local events.
In this vid, John is allowed to take a passenger for a charity event, this is run up Guernsey's famous hill climb.
The very fast guys can do it in under 30 sec in their 5l 800hp computerised traction control racing cars but my mate is not actually that far behind.
Great vid .....


Same car running a 12 sec down our windy coast road sprint, it have a corner & a brow & is scary as....


----------



## Little-AL

Jesus, that goes! Sounds more like a bike than a BDH! Very jealous of that box


----------



## foxfish

Here is my latest didge build ...



And it in action....


----------



## kirk

Brilliant Fox fish.  I like making things too. Some stoves I've made   

 .

 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk

Made these side bars for our Van too from scaffold. 




   and converted it to a camper it was tatty old plasters ride when we got it.


----------



## kirk

Just noticed your last picture foxfish the way the play logo is positioned it looks like it's censoring you eating those drapes/curtains it does on this Phone anyway.


----------



## Aron_Dip

kirk said:


> Made these side bars for our Van too from scaffold.
> 
> 
> 
> and converted it to a camper it was tatty old plasters ride when we got it.


Nice! I want your van! ....... Please


----------



## Lindy

Kirk that is a smart looking van. My brother in law has something like that but not such an ace colour.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk

Thanks,the plaster Had it done for £300 so it looks ok from where you are paints a bit thin here and there that bugs me as I used to prep for custom work. I think their was one person stood with the d,a, one  stood with a primer gun and one with the Ford st blue as the Van was driven past...


----------



## darren636

kirk said:


> Thanks,the plaster Had it done for £300 so it looks ok from where you are paints a bit thin here and there that bugs me as I used to prep for custom work. I think their was one person stood with the d,a, one stood with a primer gun and one with the Ford st blue as the Van was driven past...


 yeah but the thin paint helps to counter the extra weight of the scaffold!


----------



## kirk

ha ha


----------



## scrud

I mainly do mountain biking in my spare time, nice to see a few other bikers on here


----------



## darren636

scrud said:


> I mainly do mountain biking in my spare time, nice to see a few other bikers on here


 what do you ride?  im an orange man myself, although i do regret not buying my teenage love - the stumpjumper. always wanted a stumpy. should have got one.


----------



## kirk

Always fancied a p7 and a stump jumper in my teens. My first mtb was a emelle leopard 12 spd with Foam grips and those chrome handle bars with triangle in the middle. Saved my paper round money for that.


----------



## darren636

my first mtb was a 5 speed emelle. made of cast iron and was utter cack. 1987 if i recall


----------



## Wallace

I used to have a GT LTS3 when I was 17. Loved that bike, it was awesome, only let down was the elastomer rear shock. I sold it to buy an exhaust for my VFR and I've not ridden an MTB since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P

I started out on a GT Avalanch but trashed it whilst descending Skiddaw in the Lakes  went in a skip when home (chain stays bent, forks jaked, wheels crisped etc etc lol), after that had a Marin Rocky Ridge hardtail (older one). That lasted a while and then got nicked 

Replaced it with a Marin B-17 which was awesome, had early hydraulic discs etc and could fly down Dalby Forest quite quickly on that thing. Then gave up and sold it.

Always fancy riding again, and would like a Santa Cruz Bullit or similar, but just no time these last few years 

Some ooooooold pictures:

Wrecked GT lol



More often than not falling off (doing the funky chicken)



Before I took protective clothing seriously


----------



## kirk

Had ET gone home in that last pic?


----------



## Rob P

kirk said:


> Had etc gone home in that last pic?


 
Wait? Had hair, was ripped, and there was sun in the UK, so long time ago. Yes, ET had just about left  lol


----------



## kirk

Rob P said:


> Wait? Had hair, was ripped, and there was sun in the UK, so long time ago. Yes, ET had just about left  lol


   are yes the good olld days I remember  having hair been ripped, now the only thing ripped is my trousers if I don't adjust them before I sit down.  did the forks bottom out on landing that? Or did those lats carry you on too a smooth landing?


----------



## darren636

One thing is certain

 I'm too old for hardtails


----------



## Rob P

kirk said:


> did the forks bottom out on landing that? Or did those lats carry you on too a smooth landing?



I actually think i landed skew wiff and crisped the back wheel, i was good at doing that lol fearless, but useless 

Hardtails were cool, we'd often come across a pack of guys full body armour, full face helmets, 7 inch travel both ends umming and arring over 6 - 8 foot drop offs and we'd just ride through em on our hardtails wearing moleskin slacks and beany hats straight off   crazy days, but mucho funno


----------



## darren636

Rob P said:


> I started out on a GT Avalanch but trashed it whilst descending Skiddaw in the Lakes  went in a skip when home (chain stays bent, forks jaked, wheels crisped etc etc lol), after that had a Marin Rocky Ridge hardtail (older one). That lasted a while and then got nicked
> 
> Replaced it with a Marin B-17 which was awesome, had early hydraulic discs etc and could fly down Dalby Forest quite quickly on that thing. Then gave up and sold it.
> 
> Always fancy riding again, and would like a Santa Cruz Bullit or similar, but just no time these last few years
> 
> Some ooooooold pictures:
> 
> Wrecked GT lol
> 
> 
> 
> More often than not falling off (doing the funky chicken)
> 
> 
> 
> Before I took protective clothing seriously


 Check out the geometry!!!!!


----------



## scrud

darren636 said:


> what do you ride? im an orange man myself, although i do regret not buying my teenage love - the stumpjumper. always wanted a stumpy. should have got one.


 

I've got a commencal meta 6

the white one


----------



## bumcrumb

I have a marine reef, koi pond, collect designer art toys and drag racing.... all a bit different from each other lol


----------



## Mats A

When I have spare time from my scaping-hobby, I'm mostly into cars. Then Mini-z RC-cars, beer brewing, General DIY (love making stuff), electronics, music (playing and lissening), computers, gaming and so on 

Here's my car (needs lowering  ) :
 

One of my collectable Mini-Z's:


----------



## foxfish

So many hobbies... here is another of mine...


----------



## Edvet

Just stumbled on this.
At the moment most are on the backbench, i have to be available for my work a lot so i have to be at ot near the practice 24/7, but most of my hobbies have always been focussed on South America. It started with snakes, While studying i got into reptiles and snakes. I started with some cornsnakes, and later i had Haitian treeboas (Epicratus striatus) and redtailed Boa Constrictor. From there i got into orchids which eventually led to a greenhouse with almost all of the Cattleya species. I stopped with the snakes because the missus  wanted me to stop. The greenhouse had a heating failure on cold night wich killed the collection. I had some landturtles  for a while. These went to a european breeding program . I had taken up photography and had collected some nice things. Sadly a burglary led to the dissapearence of my computer and hard drives i had the collection on. Only a few on the web where left, and some familypics on dvd's.
Í have been an avid golfplayer, i started at 16 and played till i had to go in the army. I started golf again some fifteen years ago and played till about  for years ago when the business had to take first place.
I have had an aquarium for 22 years now. First bought one "for my son" when he was 2 or 3. Got a bigger secondhand one within a year. This one went with us when we moved, and build the tank i still have now with some friends a year or 3 after the move.
Due to being near the home a lot i got into PC gaming too. I did play WoW for some 8 years on a decent level.
Nowadays: i divide hobbytime between the tank, PC and a bit of photography. I hope to pick up golf again in the near future, because being out on the course on a Sunny evening alone while everybody has left is one of the nicest feelings i know, just me, my golfball and the course. Ah the tranquility......


----------



## Simon

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=msdjll" target="_blank"><img src="http://i62.tinypic.com/msdjll.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
I raced bikes up until late 2012. Had a bad fall and broke my hip. Now I ride just for fun, don't have to eat rabbit food and train for 10 hours a week. I get out out 3-4 times a week now. Best results were a 20minute 52 second 10 mile time trial. A hilly 25 in 58.05. 3 weeks ago I rode a 100mile sportive and put the 6th fastest time in out of 650 riders.


----------



## foxfish

Great picture mate!


----------



## Lee Sweeting

I've had a project studio up and running for a long time. This is defiantly my first love. 

Here's a pic of my studio. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickmcmechan

I do Working Trials

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/activities/working-trials/

'A competitive dog sport based on the civilian equivalent of police dog work'


----------



## Edvet

nickmcmechan said:


> do Working Trials


 Wich breed you have?




Lee Sweeting said:


> project studio


 So making your own music i guess? Doing shows too?[DOUBLEPOST=1399030792][/DOUBLEPOST]My Precioussssssssssss........


 


 "trick  shot"


----------



## nickmcmechan

Edvet said:


> Wich breed you have?"




Hi Ed, I have a 6 year old Lab x collie who is retired from competition through hip arthritis and a 2 year old German shepherd. He's not ready for competing yet though. Ta


----------



## foxfish

Fame at last! I was not expecting to play them & with a 350 strong audience I was a tad nervous!


----------



## damrabbit

Fishing,caravanning and photography

Used to offroad but got expensive as I broke them so often


and have also owned and restored cars sold my last one 18 months ago it was a lovely wolesley 16/60


----------



## 1stgolf

Wow I've not seen a 16/60 in a long time my dad use to own one. I've currently got a 1966 jaguar 420 that needs some work and I seriously need to finish my mk1 golf resto


----------



## Leesey

restoring and playing with classic cars.

now looks like this as i have taken it off the road for a long very drawn out resto


----------



## Leesey

i also enjoy football and other team sports and a bit of photography but i don't really get time for the photography or the money.


----------



## parotet

Homebread baking, my other hobby



Today a small basil loaf... I strongly recommend a hobby that produces something that can be eaten. Your family will appreciate it!

Jordi


----------



## aliclarke86

I can't eat that   looks really nice though

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman

Since selling my tanks, I've turned into a runner!
I've joined a running club in Cheltenham and mostly do 5k, 10k and Cross Country races.


----------



## liam1712

Pike fishing and football take up alot of my time


----------



## Doug

Racing dinghies and yachts


----------



## parotet

in this time of the year... picking wild mushrooms!
(I usually come home also with tonnes of wood . This weekend a big bag which is now with some other little wood piles)


Jordi


----------



## drodgers

Wow very well rounded members here.I was a serious nature photographer the digital technology put a stop to my Bussiness now it's a hobby when I have time.I also do photo shop creations and am a avid mountain biking.


----------



## kirk

Jordi, that is something I wish I could do, go out a differentciate between the safe to eat and the deadly ones. They look tasty. Bet a bacon and mushroom sandwich doesn't get turned down at your place.


----------



## parotet

kirk said:


> Jordi, that is something I wish I could do, go out a differentciate between the safe to eat and the deadly ones. They look tasty. Bet a bacon and mushroom sandwich doesn't get turned down at your place.


It takes some time to get used to watch what you need to watch to tell one species from another, but not more than for birds, plants or fish. Never try to identify a mushroom by its odour, overal shape, colour or any other non-accurate character... this will bring you to the hospital 
In the picture Boletus edulis (big ones), Lactarius deliciosus (orangish ones). They cannot be seen but there are also some Chroogomphus rutilus and Tricholoma terreum.

Jordi


----------



## foxfish

I tried to start a thread once but it got really silly really quickly, looks like some post & pics were removed ....   http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mushrooms.18711/


----------



## kirk

Just had a look foxfish, shame.I'm surprised we can even talk about plant ferts on here,but it's been kept sensible.


----------



## nayr88

Mushrooms !! The amount of times I've looked into growing these is uncountable, watched the videos on YouTube and put a cart together on a website and never manage to 'check out' haha.

Don't know what is it just very interesting to me, would love to grow and put a meal together with them. Have you grown before??


----------



## parotet

nayr88 said:


> Mushrooms !! The amount of times I've looked into growing these is uncountable, watched the videos on YouTube and put a cart together on a website and never manage to 'check out' haha.
> 
> Don't know what is it just very interesting to me, would love to grow and put a meal together with them. Have you grown before??


I don't like to grow them... The detritivorous species (the only ones that can be grown) are edible but not the best ones IMO. I prefer to go to the forest, look for the really good ones (mostly mycorrhizaed to trees), pick up wild fruits, wood for setups....
Another problem of growing them at home is that you finish with 5or 6 kg of mushrooms in a period of 2 weeks,

Jordi


----------



## kirk

That's a lot of mushrooms jordi, you'd soon get sick of them in that quantity.


----------



## nayr88

That is a fair bit of mushroom! Of course you would have to be careful with that amount.....otherwise....there...might not be mush-room on ye plate!!!


----------



## kirk

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha that is great!!


----------



## kirk

Cheers all,  just finished cleaning it up,

 one last pic if I may.....

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulmk

I am a keen fisherman and also enjoy spending a few hours a day with our horses


----------



## foxfish

I have built a few more guitars recently, one cedar top 4 string tenor & a 8 string tenor....


----------



## Newbiedoobydo

There are so many talented people on here! My hobbies are quite mundane (especially compared to building minion stoves!). I have a dog. I enjoy terrestrial gardening, and I love reading so much that I'm allowed to take 12 books out of the local libraries instead of just 6 . I'm quite good at DIY (for a 4ft 8" woman!) and I used to do a lot of crafty stuff like card-making and cross-stitch. But that's been superseded at the moment by the planted tank thing...


----------



## Lindy

kirk said:


> Cheers all,  just finished cleaning it up,
> 
> one last pic if I may.....
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


How did I miss this Kirk? This is Amazing! You need to get marketing these things properly!


----------



## Lindy

foxfish said:


> I have built a few more guitars recently, one cedar top 4 string tenor & a 8 string tenor....


There seems absolutely no limit on what you can do Foxfish. Please make us average folk feel better and tell me if there is anything you are rubbish at? Anything?


----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha, Lindy there are many things I am useless at but I can make things with my hands.
However - I got married at 24 & divorced at 25, I have given up smoking 100 times, I cant give up alcohol, my spelling it terrible, I am overweight, I get algae on my plants, my singing is terrible, my dress sense old fashioned, I rarely speak my mind & my domestic duty's are scorned upon!


----------



## kirk

ldcgroomer said:


> How did I miss this Kirk? This is Amazing! You need to get marketing these things properly!




Thankyou lindy.   I've been making them 15 years now, first one I saw (stove from a gas bottle) was at my dad's friends house over 25 years ago.

Everyones on the band wagon now you only have to look on ebay.

Foxfish excellent job on those guitars.


----------



## Lindy

foxfish said:


> Ha Ha, Lindy there are many things I am useless at but I can make things with my hands.
> However - I got married at 24 & divorced at 25, I have given up smoking 100 times, I cant give up alcohol, my spelling it terrible, I am overweight, I get algae on my plants, my singing is terrible, my dress sense old fashioned, I rarely speak my mind & my domestic duty's are scorned upon!


Thank you Foxfish, nice to know you are not completely perfect. I feel better now. Infact I might feel a little smug about giving up smoking 18yrs ago if it weren't for those damn guitars! My dad would have loved a shot on one of those before gout ruined his hands. He has a friend, Martin Taylor, who plays guitar...


----------



## Lindy

kirk said:


> Thankyou lindy. I've been making them 15 years now, first one I saw (stove from a gas bottle) was at one of my dad's friends house over 25 years ago.
> 
> Everyone one the band wagon now you only have to look on ebay.


Kirk you can buy any sh*t on ebay. You just need the right folk to notice and punt your name about. Can I share some pics to facebook?


----------



## foxfish

Here is another of those dam guitars.... just finished this six string, it has a Martin neck & the same Guernsey grown soundboard...


----------



## Lindy

Now you are doing the showing off stuff again...That is a thing of beauty


----------



## Lindy

Do you have somewhere to show them all off?


----------



## foxfish

No, not really, I just build them for fun & friends.

There is quite a sad story about the soundboard wood I have been using!
It comes from  what was allegedly the largest macrocarpa in the UK!
It hit the news papers about 5 years ago when it was declared dead but was only cut down eight months ago.
I found the tree surgeon who cut it down & went to see the remains.
The tree was being gradually reduced to firewood but there was still a huge mid section left, the surgeon kindly cut out a quarter 4' long section & cut that down to 2" planks - all with a hand held chain saw.
That was about six months back, there is now nothing left of the once magnificent tree - it was in fact, all cut up for fire wood!
The tree was 187 years old and a landmark feature just a few miles from my house.
I asked on numerous forums if the wood could be used for guitar tops (soundboard) and every answer was "no" but nobody had actually tried!!!
So it was very satisfying to find out that in fact it not only looks & smell gorgeous but the wood performs extremely well


----------



## Lindy

What a waste but great that you could make something of part of it. A friend makes some lovely furniture and is always on the look out for felled trees.


----------



## kirk

foxfish said:


> No, not really, I just build them for fun & friends.
> 
> There is quite a sad story about the soundboard wood I have been using!
> It comes from  what was allegedly the largest macrocarpa in the UK!
> It hit the news papers about 5 years ago when it was declared dead but was only cut down eight months ago.
> I found the tree surgeon who cut it down & went to see the remains.
> The tree was being gradually reduced to firewood but there was still a huge mid section left, the surgeon kindly cut out a quarter 4' long section & cut that down to 2" planks - all with a hand held chain saw.
> That was about six months back, there is now nothing left of the once magnificent tree - it was in fact, all cut up for fire wood!
> The tree was 187 years old and a landmark feature just a few miles from my house.
> I asked on numerous forums if the wood could be used for guitar tops (soundboard) and every answer was "no" but nobody had actually tried!!!
> So it was very satisfying to find out that in fact it not only looks & smell gorgeous but the wood performs extremely well




Great story mate,


----------



## kirk

ldcgroomer said:


> What a waste but great that you could make something of part of it. A friend makes some lovely furniture and is always on the look out for felled trees.


That is a beautifull combination of wood used in this.^^ very nice to look at.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





foxfish said:


> It comes from what was allegedly the largest macrocarpa in the UK!


 I don't know about in California (although I'd be very suspicious about the alleged age of wild trees at Monterey), but all the large Monterey Cypress (_Hesperocyparis macrocarpa_) I've seen in the Britain and Ireland have looked on their last legs, and I suspect that 250 years is about the limit of the life span of individual trunks (I've seen trees where the lower branches have rooted themselves) in the UK.

It is a really quick growing tree (in the warm, wet bits of the UK) and really quick growth and old age don't normally go together. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet

dw1305 said:


> quick growth and old age don't normally go together


except in the belly area of course


----------



## pondweed

I've started collecting houseplants and seem to be making a subconscious effort to turn my living spaces into a jungle! In some respects, planting my fish tank was the act that kicked this off. I guess I can call walking our dogs a hobby! As a family, we also forage for sloes and Mum makes sloe gin, jelly, etc.

It's less of a hobby and more of a career trajectory, but I recently graduated from an Illustration degree. I painted my icon. I also do bookbinding and have been playing with embroidery.

Here's a link to a painting I made of Toksvig, my betta. <--- That's also my art blog. Although plants and fish often sneak in there too!


----------



## foxfish

Hi Darrel, there is a little bit more history ...  it seems that the tree in question was planted in 1828 under the name of Cupressus lambertiana, but was later classified as Cupressus macrocarpa! I don't know what that means though?
It was planted by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_S...on_de_Saumarez son on his private estate.
Apparently Cupressus lambertiana is a cultivar of C. macrocarpa originally from New Zealand.  It is not the only one though as several  were imported. This one was the tallest but others still stand.
There was video of it being taken down but it has been removed from YouTube.
The guy who owns the property now, was the guy who donated one million pounds to "Children in need" a few years ago!
The adjoining land is now a public park & it is full of interesting trees (& mushrooms) http://www.guernseywalker.me.uk/Saumarez tree walk.html

 Here is my stock of wood, it is quarter sawn so the pieces are half the diameter of the tree and came from approx. 30' up the trunk.


----------



## genomecop

I build computers and just signed up at UDACITY to learn coding.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
The Saumarez Park looks lovely. I've never been to Guernsey, but if I visit I'll definitely put it on my itinerary. 





foxfish said:


> it seems that the tree in question was planted in 1828 under the name of Cupressus lambertiana, but was later classified as Cupressus macrocarpa! I don't know what that means though?


 I can do that bit. _

Cupressus lambertiana_ is a synonym of _Cupressus macrocarpa, _and all _Cupressus_ species that originate in N. America have been transferred to a a new genus "_Hesperocyparis". T_his is because. even though they are morphologically similar to Cypresses from the Old World, DNA suggests that the American spp. aren't very closely related_. _

I think 1828 is possibly too early for a planting date, (<"in the wild it grows in a very restricted area of California">) and I would doubt there was time for collected seed to go to New Zealand (where it is very widely planted) and then back to the UK.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish

Ah that is interesting Darrel, I am only quoting the information that was printed in our local press but apparently there are well kept records of the planting that took place during the manor house development.
I am not mistaken about the date published in our paper but of course they could of got it wrong!
There are regular guided walks around the area & one of the guides is an expert on Admiral de Saumarez & his sons.
 He tells of the incredible wealth that the Admiral accumulated & how one son in particular, had a strong interest in collecting trees & shrubs from around the world.
Many of the trees are reaching the end of their lives now, there are large gaps in the landscape where once stood exotic trees.

If ever you want to read up on the life of the Admiral, there are quite a few books available.
 He led an incredibly exciting & danger filled life but spent much of his fortune on building public amenity's like schools  for the benefit of the local community.   
Unlike his counter part Nelson, James did not seek glory or publicity but in fact did far more for England than Nelson could of possibly done in his relatively short career. A real unsung hero!!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





foxfish said:


> I am only quoting the information that was printed in our local press but apparently there are well kept records of the planting that took place during the manor house development. I am not mistaken about the date published in our paper but of course they could of got it wrong!


 Could well be 1838, <"that is the quoted date"> for introduction to  the UK, and it may have been one of the first trees planted.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kogre

I'm playing a fair amount of Destiny on PS4 at the moment.


----------



## Chris Jackson

My main hobby is a little more dynamic than aquaria. I've been a mad keen windsurfer for nearly 40 years now and like to scare myself in big waves and I also build my own windsurf boards and just generally enjoy tinkering and making stuff.


----------



## kirk

Another item. I've put legs on the stove as the weathers been good enough today.


----------



## kirk

kirk said:


> Another item. I've put legs on the stove as the weathers been good enough today.











 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk

kirk said:


> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk




  , sorry about multiple post.... Has been q while since I've used Tapatalk. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Love your work Kirk!

I built this one from Hornbeam....


----------



## kirk

Thanks mate like wise,  how long did that take to complete?


----------



## Chris Jackson

I love what you guys are creating... as a 56 year old geezer I can worry that them there new generations of  youth's just aren't making enough tangible stuff. Any young folks here welding stuff up or shaving things to a high gloss with a finely tuned plane....?


----------



## foxfish

kirk said:


> Thanks mate like wise,  how long did that take to complete?


Well in that picture it is far from complete as I have since sanded & varnished it but probably about 40 hours in total.


Chris Jackson said:


> I love what you guys are creating... as a 56 year old geezer I can worry that them there new generations of  youth's just aren't making enough tangible stuff. Any young folks here welding stuff up or shaving things to a high gloss with a finely tuned plane....?


Same age as me Chris, there are lots of young guys who do amazing things on computers but you ask a great question...


----------



## A Bull With Yogurts

With 3 young kids (aged 5, 4, 2) I don't get time for much to be honest.

I used to enjoy astronomy until I moved to a house with a garden enclosed by bloody fir trees. Can't see much now apart from the postage stamp sized bit of sky directly above.
I used to enjoy cycling but rarely get a free weekend now to escape town and really enjoy it. Cycling on urban roads is no fun at all. I do still follow the UCI road racing season on telly though.
I also used to play guitar etc etc etc

These days, I mainly enjoy going out for a run after I've put the kids to bed. I do the odd 10K race...thinking about a half marathon. Really must get around to joining a running club.


----------



## kirk

No more time for this hobby now got stuck in for the last week......these are my last minions.


----------



## Hyoscine

It's amazing what some of you can do with your hands!

I can't make anything, or play any instruments. I used to be really into Parkour when I was younger, but I'm a bit old for that now (my knees are kind of a mess). I still like to go bouldering sometimes though, and balancing on stuff whenever the opportunity arises...





I keep thinking about properly getting into slacklining. I don't think I could convey what it is exactly, but there's about being perfectly balanced on something that feels pretty great.


----------



## Smells Fishy

Beachcombing! Its amazing what can be found, best yet for me is my little half Ammonite. Or my most unusual find is a marble that has the frosted look of sea glass.


----------



## Dylan

I've been leaning towards starting a new hobby with gardening. I have a collection a large gardening catalog. This is what i would be doing if not aquascaping


----------



## parotet

New hobby









Homebrewing has a lot in common with aquascaping... Basically mad people 

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson

Oooh I did that one for a while... you can make some really, really good brews with modern kits. I gave it up though because I ended up drinking 3 pints a night and putting on weight


----------



## parotet

Chris Jackson said:


> Oooh I did that one for a while... you can make some really, really good brews with modern kits. I gave it up though because I ended up drinking 3 pints a night and putting on weight


I only brew small batches (4-5 liters = x12 33cl bottles), so I have to work a lot if I want to drink 3 pints a night! 

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson

parotet said:


> I only brew small batches (4-5 liters = x12 33cl bottles), so I have to work a lot if I want to drink 3 pints a night!
> 
> Jordi



Probably wise! However I found that my barrel brews came out way better than the bottle ones....hint hint


----------



## roadmaster

Dabbled a bit with home brew you might say in the hill's and holler's in and around the Ozark mountain's here in U.S.when I was much younger(not as scared).
Produced some stuff that could make a fella blind.
True love however, is fishing.
Much to be said for solitude found along stream bank or lake shore.
Sometimes don't care whether the fish bite or not.


----------



## dan4x4

haha love a bit of home brew, me and a few mates bought a home brew kit when where 15/16! anyways we made this stuff, it was are tasted like john smiths... except when we where drinking it out on the bikes all the bottles had something that looked like flour in the bottom haha! good crack though!


----------



## foxfish

Just got this one finished, nylon string Baritone Uke - tenor banjo style ......


----------



## tim

foxfish said:


> Just got this one finished, nylon string Baritone Uke - tenor banjo style ......
> 
> View attachment 79468
> 
> 
> View attachment 79469


That is beautiful craftsmanship foxfish, I keep telling myself I will one day find the time to learn to play an instrument, 41 years and I still haven't plucked a string  top job mate


----------



## foxfish

I feel a new hobby coming on .... plane spotting!


----------



## GHNelson

That's what I call a hobby......brilliant!
Cheers for posting!


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> I feel a new hobby coming on .... plane spotting!




Be aware of the spotter syndrome..


----------



## Tim Harrison

I'm not sure which is sadder...the fact that he's getting so excited about a train, or that I felt compelled to watch him watching for trains


----------



## zozo

Lol, i know the feeling Troi, i have it everytime i watch it.. Don't ask me why i do, i guess that's the whole point for these guys to make these sketches.
Or it's just another hobby.  I'm afraid to admit to.. Look up their "English Sports" video that one is even better..


----------



## Tim Harrison

Haha, very Pythonesque, and authentic, right down to the swifts calling in the background. Oh, to be in England in the summertime...


----------



## zozo

Actualy i do not know if i have hobbys.. I don't call 'm like that.. I rather call it passion and or just an intrest. I have to many to call one a hobby.. But among others i like to restore things which others want to throw away because they are to blind to see the beauty or quality.  I don't have many pictures of what i did build or restored.. Here is one..





















I had my fun so far only sitting in it is a problem..



That empty corner behind it is the place where my new diy tank is standing...


----------



## Tim Harrison

Classic design...


----------



## Jink82

Movie editing (I also do that for a living)


Powerkiting





Archery






Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## zozo

Jink82 said:


> Powerkiting



Now that is fun..  I did Paragliding for some years, that's power kiting to the max.. Till i crashed, broke some bones and can't do no more..  
After that i also did some power kiting just to get the feeling back, still got the Ozone 2,5m² kite, but it's impossible to hold above 6 knots (4bf). I also still have the smallest Speedwing (Mosquito) storm kite they are realy fun and roar like amd old german airplane when pulling G's and scare people. And still have a Prism stunt kite. Thos haven't use them for years now.. Think i dig 'm up again soon..


----------



## GHNelson

Troi said:


> Haha, very Pythonesque, and authentic, right down to the swifts calling in the background. Oh, to be in England in the summertime...


Grub looks good!..........................


----------



## Greenfinger2

hogan53 said:


> Grub looks good!..........................




Heart attack on a plate  But I like it


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All, Great Thread The train spotter. I have not laughed so much in ages It is compelling to watch ??? 

Thank you for posting that Marcel


----------



## Jink82

Greenfinger2 said:


> I have not laughed so much in ages It is compelling to watch ???


 It's from Jiskefet the show ran in the Netherlands from 1990 to 2005. Very popular in the time and still is.


----------



## zozo

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Great Thread The train spotter. I have not laughed so much in ages It is compelling to watch ???
> 
> Thank you for posting that Marcel


That one takes a while to sink in..  doesn't it??? The first time i also had something like "What the hell am i watching??" And why?? But i jsut can't stop lauching about it.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Jink82 said:


> It's from Jiskefet the show ran in the Netherlands from 1990 to 2005. Very popular in the time and still is.



Just clicked on you video  I was not expecting that ending shocking but funny


----------



## Jink82

Greenfinger2 said:


> Just clicked on you video  I was not expecting that ending shocking but funny



Hahaha...  we made a pilot last summer of 5 short episodes containing this scene. There are a lot of great scenes but I had to pick one with the least amount of dialog for here. But the show was so well received by critics and audience that we're going to make 10 episodes of it.


----------



## zozo

Jink82 said:


> we're going to make 10 episodes of it



You should definitively add the Ham and Eggs scene.. 

I'll try to explain the British..

I guy did book a trip to England, hotel with breakfast. And he call the travel agency and asks "Pleasy can you tell what on the hotels menu for breakfast.
And the travel agency employee replies Ham and Eggs.

But "Ham and eggs" sounds like saying in Dutch "Helemaal niks" which means "Absolutely Nothing" 

So the guy says WTF i made reservations for a hotel with breakfast and you tell me i get "Helemaal niks!"..
Nonono the agent says you get Ham and Eggs.. 
And the guy says again "What Helemaal niks!!" I want what i payed for breakfast!!.
Agent again "Yes sir i know you get Ham and eggs!!!... And this goes on and on...


Get it??? Unbelievable.. How do you think of something like that?? Ever since i hear ham and eggs i pee in my paints..


----------



## NathanG

foxfish said:


> I feel a new hobby coming on .... plane spotting!




Went climbing the 3 peaks last year and a jet did a low fly by. It's a great feeling but don't have the patience to stand around unless i was at cad west i guess.

The climbing is a bit of a fad as i just want to zip line down snowden tbh.

Also a mad united fan, even through these dark times. Play 5-aside 3 times a week but want to join a team soon.

Love all this handy work you guys do. Wish i was skilled like that.


----------



## aaron.c

Coffee and Cycling!


----------



## Steve b

Hi 

Match fishing, koi keeping, and fishtanks again for the second time lol


----------



## parotet

aaron.c said:


> Coffee and Cycling!


That's a beautiful expresso machine!

Jordi


----------



## aaron.c

parotet said:


> That's a beautiful expresso machine!
> 
> Jordi



It's a profitec pro 700 - lovely machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet

aaron.c said:


> It's a profitec pro 700 - lovely machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, that's like having a Ferrari! I don't have such a good one but I still keep a stainless steel expresso machine (Saeco) I bought 15 years ago. We must be the only ones in Spain that have not changed to Nespresso . I had to change the pump one year ago and they wanted me to change the machine and buy a new one... Which was a machine made of plastic!

Jordi


----------



## andjo87

Beautiful classic machine! I wanna one, too!  


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie

Wildlife videography & photography.
Not much good at either but I love to pretend!...  Second childhood i suppose.


----------



## sciencefiction

Oh, wow. It's impressive to see so many talents in here. I've got two left hands and half of left brain which fills my head with ideas that last for a few weeks the most....Then I move on to the next idea...The longest hobby in my life has been fish keeping and animal care in general...Its not even a hobby. It's just who I am. The rest of hobbies have been chaotic. I can't remember anything I am proud of  I am just a number with no special skills... He, he, sorry for interrupting the thread


----------



## Courtneybst

Photography and Cooking.

I run a freelance photography business with a friend and I'm a chef by trade. It's nice to have a mix of things to do 






View attachment 91554


----------



## foxfish

I just built this guitar using Monterey Cypress, lots of 'guitar forum people' said it would not work very well but my friend Mike quite liked it.....


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Foxfish, Your Craftsmanship is stunning   Mike is a talented guy too  Are the  didgeridoo in the back ground your work as well


----------



## Manisha

Courtneybst said:


> Photography and Cooking.
> 
> I run a freelance photography business with a friend and I'm a chef by trade. It's nice to have a mix of things to do
> 
> View attachment 91553
> 
> 
> View attachment 91554


Drool... I think jordi bakes delicious bread - a hobby that results in a food he said... mmm can't beat 



sciencefiction said:


> Oh, wow. It's impressive to see so many talents in here. I've got two left hands and half of left brain which fills my head with ideas that last for a few weeks the most....Then I move on to the next idea...The longest hobby in my life has been fish keeping and animal care in general...Its not even a hobby. It's just who I am. The rest of hobbies have been chaotic. I can't remember anything I am proud of  I am just a number with no special skills... He, he, sorry for interrupting the thread



I agree - so much talent here...humbled - but imho hobbies are about what make you happy, I am musical & can play the piano, clarinet, flute & trumpet?! But don't enjoy & have no arrtistic flair - so dont anymore but still love love music & enjoy others 'masterpieces'!


----------



## simon Coram

This


 
And


----------



## simon Coram

But rebuilding it to this


 

After a slight accident


----------



## parotet

Manisha said:


> Drool... I think jordi bakes delicious bread - a hobby that results in a food he said... mmm can't beat
> )



I am a mad fermentationist... that's my problem. Baking was the first step and one of my hobbies for the last 15 years now, then I took another step to home brewing, and now I'm exploring cider and mead making. Yeasts are amazing critters. Your friends will never understand it but they will love these hobbies anyway. You can well imagine that these hobbies have their own forums, hot discussions and of course their own ADA-equivalent gear.

Jordi

Cheers!


----------



## Manisha

parotet said:


> I am a mad fermentationist... that's my problem. Baking was the first step and one of my hobbies for the last 15 years now, then I took another step to home brewing, and now I'm exploring cider and mead making. Yeasts are amazing critters. Your friends will never understand it but they will love these hobbies anyway. You can well imagine that these hobbies have their own forums, hot discussions and of course their own ADA-equivalent gear.
> 
> Jordi
> 
> Cheers!



Yum! I love sun dried tomato, & black olive bread with tapenade! yum yum...


----------



## HiNtZ

Mechanics (Just picked up a 2.7 V6 twin turbo lump for my B5 Audi estate)
Locksport/picking & making cutaway locks


 

 


Magic/puzzle box making
Vaping
Antiques restoration
Computers and graphic design to a point
Gardening/DIY/building and the usual sort of man stuff.


----------



## Ken Loach

Fishing (coarse, salmon fly, sea), infrequent cycler, amateur (very) photographer, enthusiastic sampler of wines and beers, long-time pub-quizzer and follower of Liverpool Football Club. Not quite sure where aquatics comes in the hierarchy since I still haven't got my nano tank set up but I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## foxfish

Most but, not all of my tenor guitars, most I have made, some vintage ones I have restored ...


----------



## Djoko Sauza

Ain't got no money left for other hobbies


----------



## Djoko Sauza

foxfish said:


> Most but, not all of my tenor guitars, most I have made, some vintage ones I have restored ...View attachment 109247


Nice!


----------



## robs.2000

Geocaching is my other pastime. Nice and cheap and its a great way to get out and about seeing places and things you might otherwise miss. Any other cachers here?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majorbloodnok

For me it's writing, photography (as per my signature) and, when I get time, woodwork.


----------



## richard brown

Video games, way too many video games lol and movies, I love a good movie.


----------



## gex23

Cars, detailing, watches, gardening, home cinema.


----------



## Lgtuk

Keeping the wife happy is either my hobby or second job I'm not sure.....


----------



## Silviu Man

Because I like very much plant and trees, next after aquarium comes bonsai and penjing.
I am hardly wait the springtime for first triming and defoliation to my 7 pre-bonsai. Then after my first penjing!
And after this, my first paludarium, of course. It is the best combination between aquarium and terrarium.
I hope to be able to use one of my own bonsai in it.


----------



## zozo

Tim Harrison said:


> OK I'll come clean - I was just kidding about the other stuff ...this is/was (hopefully will be again soon) my other hobby...
> 
> View attachment 31146



 Must be awfully dangerous climbing with one hand on your back!!....


----------



## Tim Harrison

Haha...no I explain a little further down that I'm reaching into my chalk bag for for extra finger traction so I don't slip...just like gymnasts chalk up before tackling certain apparatus like the asymmetrical bars


----------



## zozo

Lol, sorry, i knew that.. I know i'm silly willy..


----------



## Tim Harrison

... surely you're not allowed to say silly willy...
Do you perhaps mean silly billy


----------



## foxfish

Not really a hobby but it is always fun watching super cars in Guernsey on a rainy Sunday afternoon...
By the way we have a max speed limit of 35mph on the island.


----------



## Deansie

Weight lifting, ( doing since I've been a teen, not  bodybuilder but mire a fitness/ lifestyle choice)
And bonsai I suppose


----------



## Brian Mcculloch

Collecting stamps is one of the most favoured hobby's of mine.


----------



## foxfish

Do you have anything rare or unusual?


----------



## foxfish

Two more tenor guitars out of the shed, one is going to a very famous young lady pop star!
I was asked by her record producer to make one so he could gift  it to her for Christmas, I just have to decide which one would suit her best but as I have not had any contact with her I will have to guess ...


----------



## OllieNZ

foxfish said:


> View attachment 111503 View attachment 111504 View attachment 111505 Two more tenor guitars out of the shed, one is going to a very famous young lady pop star!
> I was asked by her record producer to make one so he could gift  it to her for Christmas, I just have to decide which one would suit her best but as I have not had any contact with her I will have to guess ...


The top one is absolutely beautiful imo the tortoise shell back and dimpled sound holes make it a stunning piece.


----------



## ian_m

I have a set of calipers like yours with battery compartment taped down as well. Eats batteries like no tomorrow, especially if left in but powered off, and watch out as just slightly before battery does actually run out goes into a strange mode of giving erroneous reading !!!!.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## foxfish

Thanks chaps here is the inside of the top one ....


----------



## OllieNZ

I'm intrigued as to how the dimpled holes are achieved? if it's not a trade secret   It's something I do in metal reasonably often but have never seen it in wood.


----------



## foxfish

I carved them out of a 30mm thick piece of quarter sawn mahogany (old staircase tread) mainly using a mini girder with a sanding disk & then by hand with sand paper.
The most difficult aspect was forming the carbon backed sides. I had to build a substantial two piece mould for that.
I cut the squares of Camellia & laid them out on some duck tape, then laid up two layers of carbon & epoxy over the little wood pieces stuck to the tape.
Then transferred the layers into the female mould & then clamped the male mould down real tight.
The guitar is very light and very ridged but honestly it has taken me six months to build these two!


----------



## OllieNZ

Is suspected that may have been the way it was done but wanted to see if it was some sort of black magic moulding technique 

Would vac forming over a single piece mould have been strong enough for the body rather than a 2 piece mould?

True craftsmanship can't be rushed....


----------



## Edvet

Vicious attack dog fiercely protecting his guitar, in first pic?


----------



## foxfish

She is just singing Ed 
Hey Ollie,hanks for your interest & comments. I also needed to squash all the squares together from the sides and either end so the rigged mould was the only way I could think of!
At least I still have the mould.......


----------



## jayp

I spend every spare minute in the garden, often to be seen with a spotlight balancing on the sleepers over my pond watching the Great Crested Newts in there at night . I got a bit obsessed with Japanese Maples and now have about 50 ...must stop .
Also bred Whippets and judged them at shows for 20 years ...every weekend from Scotland to South Coast ...stopped doing it now as sick of sitting on Motorways for hours on end.


----------



## foxfish

Lovely! There are a few quid's worth of Acers there mate!


----------



## LondonDragon

jayp said:


> I spend every spare minute in the garden, often to be seen with a spotlight balancing on the sleepers over my pond watching the Great Crested Newts in there at night . I got a bit obsessed with Japanese Maples and now have about 50 ...must stop .


Should start a new thread to show off that garden, looks awesome


----------



## kadoxu

jayp said:


> I spend every spare minute in the garden, often to be seen with a spotlight balancing on the sleepers over my pond watching the Great Crested Newts in there at night . I got a bit obsessed with Japanese Maples and now have about 50 ...must stop .
> Also bred Whippets and judged them at shows for 20 years ...every weekend from Scotland to South Coast ...stopped doing it now as sick of sitting on Motorways for hours on end.
> 
> View attachment 111872 View attachment 111872 View attachment 111873


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## foxfish

LondonDragon said:


> Should start a new thread to show off that garden, looks awesome


You must of forgotten about this one...... https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/get-your-garden-out.32287/


----------



## LondonDragon

foxfish said:


> You must of forgotten about this one...... https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/get-your-garden-out.32287/


Sure did, thanks for the reminder


----------



## rogerflash

I play guitar. I collect figures of guitarists)


----------



## Tucker90

Any divers on the forum? 

I have what’s known as “a list for rust” so mainly wrecks for me, but I do enjoy some mud macro finding nudie’s like the one attached! 

Wish I had the money/time/discipline for a marine tank.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90

Correction***

I have what’s known as “a lust for rust” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Hi Tucker,, I got my BSAC around 40 years ago, I have helped to run Deeper Blue forums for the last 12 years.

To be honest I never really felt totally relaxed scuba diving so I have concentrated on free diving and spearfishing.
I live in Guernsey, we have a huge amount of inshore and offshore wrecks and some of the strongest tides in the World to boot! 
Second World War wrecks are very popular dives, there are lots of them too!
My brother was a professional scuba spear fisherman, I was boatman most weekends, there were around ten full time spear fisherman in the island 20years ago, now there are none!
Massive, none selective, over fishing has killed our little niche industry  but wreck diving is becoming extreamly popular and there are quite a few dive boats specialising in that aspect now.
In my life as a diver, I have witnessed the shocking decline of fish stocks to the extent we see now... a sea so devoid of fish it makes me weep.

In the 80s there were so many sand eels that they could block your vision for minutes on end, wrasse were like friendly under water cats seen everywhere, bass were so numerous and flatfish paved the sandy bays.
Now we can see huge industrial pair trawlers just three miles from our coast, 

Not so long ago we (Guernsey) operated a 12 mile fishing limit, our fish stocks were protected and abundant but the British government and the French took to the European courts and found a way to deny our rights!
It took but a few  days before we saw the fist massive trawlers appear, the rest is history.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Thats a sad end of your story there Foxfish, think short term gain and short sighted goverments and authority lead to these issues


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Sadly this is the case the world over, 20 years ago when I first dived on the barrier reef it was thick with life, 2 years ago  it was sparce.  Diving in Sydney for weedy sea dragons back then was easy now you can have 10 dives and never see one... it's a sad truth of humans impact.

But hey, it's can't be see by most so let's just ignore it  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

Quite right lain, most of our local community dont  even care, as long as they can buy a bit of frozen battered fish from the supermarket everything is fine.
We only have two small fish mongers now and the mass majority of locally caught fish is exported to France.


----------



## BubblingUnder

foxfish said:


> we (Guernsey) operated a 12 mile fishing limit, our fish stocks were protected and abundant but the British government and the French took to the European courts and found a way to deny our rights!



200 mile limit after Brexit.....


----------



## Tim Harrison

That is very sad. It's not just the fact that there are way too many people, it's also the expectation of increasing living standards that is taking a massive toll on the environment. I think folk are becoming increasingly divorced from nature, especially since the percentage of the world popn. living in urban areas is rapidly growing. Because of this it's easy to live in a cosy bubble and and trust the Government to do the right thing with the help of environmental pressure groups and NGOs. However, the harsh reality is, these organisations have got their work cut out for them.

There are more than a few Government initiatives designed to secure ecological services. But saving the environment is a very costly exercise so the Government has written several White Papers devolving power to local communities in an attempt to save money, and apparently give locals more power over their own back yards. However, in my experience there are usually too many "stakeholders", and vested interests with contrary agendas, accordingly they usually only ever achieve limited success at best. It's kind of like trying to herd cats. All in all it's pretty pathetic really, and becoming increasingly desperate.


----------



## zozo

If you like to eat Sardines, you probably think you are eating Sardines.. And Sardines indeed once used to be Sardina pilchardus.. But nowadays in reality it became a Trade name on a package and you could be eating any of the 14 fish spieces that are on the list of approved sp. that may be canned and solled under the name Sardines. Because of severe over fishing finding a can containing Sardina pilchardus is like winning the lotery.

The latin name of the fish is writen on the can.. But who knows? Who reads it? Only the real connoisseur can taste the difference. The majority still thinks and get that mediteranian feeling while eating a small distant related herring sp. caught at the other end of the world maybe Canada.


----------



## Tucker90

foxfish said:


> Not so long ago we (Guernsey) operated a 12 mile fishing limit, our fish stocks were protected and abundant but the British government and the French took to the European courts and found a way to deny our rights!
> It took but a few  days before we saw the fist massive trawlers appear, the rest is history.



What a shame!!! Don’t want this to end up been a political thread but the EU have a lot to answer for with regards to fishing and agriculture. (Farming family) is I could go in for hours about it!

But with regards to the wrecks of Guernsey.
I have heard lots about them! Never made it down south diving! Always went north to Scotland to the scuttle run!

I currently live in the most landlocked county in the uk, so don’t get much done! The picture above are from Bali and Egypt!

Egypt is by far the best of wrecks! I’ve been on 3 live aboard’s for the last 3 years! Hopefully going again next year!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblingUnder

Tucker90 said:


> Egypt is by far the best of wrecks! I’ve been on 3 live aboard’s for the last 3 years! Hopefully going again next year!



I agree about the Egypt wrecks, dived them myself out of Sharm on a liveaboard many years ago & full of fish. Best one as I remember contained aeroplanes/BSA motorcycles in the hold & a steam train ! Scapa Flow gives it a run for its money by sheer scale, although the viz wasn't as good....


----------



## Tucker90

BubblingUnder said:


> I agree about the Egypt wrecks, dived them myself out of Sharm on a liveaboard many years ago & full of fish. Best one as I remember contained aeroplanes/BSA motorcycles in the hold & a steam train ! Scapa Flow gives it a run for its money by sheer scale, although the viz wasn't as good....




What vis?!?  we went there last year, 1m at best, and 4 degree water temp! Lovely!

Seriously wish the viz was better because it would make it the best dive site in the world!  

The wreck you’re talking about in Egypt sounds like  the HMS Thistlegorm although no aircrafts, they had Bedford trucks






 and bsa bikes still with air in the tyres from 1940!!! 





Not to mention the two entire locomotives! One blown 300m from the wreck! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubblingUnder

Tucker90 said:


> wreck you’re talking about in Egypt sounds like the HMS Thistlegorm although no aircrafts, they had Bedford trucks



That name rings a bell, I seem to remember their were Hurricane Wings strapped to the sides of the hold, but that might be another wreck I suppose, it was many years ago. I remember a train like you said some distance from the main wreckage. Wish I had a UW camera then but never mind. Good it's still there for others to enjoy. Happy diving.....


----------



## Hendre

Never been diving, looks so cool guys!

My side hobbies include photography and wood working, I played with speedlights recently and enjoyed the results!


 

 

 

 

 

(Don't mind the particles )


----------



## rebel

Iain Sutherland said:


> Sadly this is the case the world over, 20 years ago when I first dived on the barrier reef it was thick with life, 2 years ago  it was sparce.  Diving in Sydney for weedy sea dragons back then was easy now you can have 10 dives and never see one... it's a sad truth of humans impact.
> 
> But hey, it's can't be see by most so let's just ignore it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah barrier reef is pretty bleached now. I doubt it will return.

Not all doom and gloom.

New reefs are forming in Sydney!!
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00338-018-1727-5


----------



## Iain Sutherland

rebel said:


> Yeah barrier reef is pretty bleached now. I doubt it will return.
> 
> Not all doom and gloom.
> 
> New reefs are forming in Sydney!!
> https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00338-018-1727-5


Interesting read.

I'm not doom and gloom about the atrocities that we inflict on this plant... I have every faith that after humans have caused their own extinction the world will carry on spinning and all the harm we have done will simply be fossils...

Nice and cheery for a Monday 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendre

Aren't you all little rays of sunshine


----------



## foxfish

Well there are still some fish around, I organise a spearfishing competition every year “ The Deeper Blue specimen hunt”

The winner is the person who catches the most species from a list of edible fish, the list has a high size limit and the competitors are only allowed one fish of each fish listed.
There is a limit of 20 divers, they come from many parts of the world to compete although in recent years this is mainly the U.K. and Jersey.
 Anyway we always eat our catch on the prize giving evening, including partners or friends, we cook for around 40 people and it is usually a feast to behold!


----------



## Tucker90

foxfish said:


> it is usually a feast to behold!



Doesn’t it just 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

A new instrument out of the shed today, wood top tenor banjo....


----------



## Mark Stoakes

Done abit of carp fishing in my time also like building pc's, built a few over the years for family and friends


----------



## dean

That must of been a big event going into one of their aircraft carriers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenD

Trying to learn/play the electric guitar


----------



## foxfish

Good on you mate, it can take a while!


----------



## oscarlloydjohn

Music


----------



## Arana

2 of my other passions in one, fishing and travelling. Some of you may even have these in your tank but you will need a very large one for these examples!


----------



## Hendre

Arana said:


> 2 of my other passions in one, fishing and travelling. Some of you may even have these in your tank but you will need a very large one for these examples!


The folks over at MFK would love that ripsaw catfish!


----------



## LondonDragon

Arana said:


> 2 of my other passions in one, fishing and travelling. Some of you may even have these in your tank but you will need a very large one for these examples!


Those are great fish  is that in the UK? awesome


----------



## Arana

LondonDragon said:


> Those are great fish  is that in the UK? awesome



No that is in Thailand


----------



## JonRivers

I practise Brazilian Ju-jitsu and enjoy PC gaming when time permits


----------



## Kalum

Not had much time at all to get out this year, but will hopefully make amends for that next spring/summer


----------



## David Cherry

Not as young as I used to be (58) but still try to get out on this as much as possible


----------



## zozo

David Cherry said:


> Not as young as I used to be (58) but still try to get out on this as much as possible



Titanium?.. Nice welding craftmenship. Undestrucible frames once in a lifetime buy.. Steel is anyway the most comfortable frames ever made.
Nice bike!..

I still have a Classic Van Tuyl Titanio actualy one of the very first titanium Cyclo Cross from the 1980's Frame No H516
Once owned by a professional cyclist a custom build and used as training bike. The frame was perfectly my size and is still as good as new.. I turned it into a city bike and riding it every day. 
I would have loved to have the very first the H001 that would be a real collectors item.


----------



## Fisher2007

Mountain biking for me. Mainly trail centres but like a bit of cross country stuff when I find a good route.  Dust the road bike off every now and again but doesn't hit the same adrenalin button

Weather permitting also like a bit of paddleboarding (river, lakes or sea)


----------



## David Cherry

My first ti bike, I'm really enjoying it, super smooth ride.


----------



## Hanuman

Family obligations have prevented me from taking long rides on the countryside so I use it on a daily basis to go to work.


----------



## Simon Courtney

Pc gaming
Project car 93 Nissan 200sx
Freestyle racing drone


----------



## MJQMJQ

Gaming
Books(non fiction)
Wikipedia
Minerals,fossils and gems
Mainly plants...researching, growing etc


----------



## PlantsCase07

I have many interests but I don't have so much time for each of them...Unfortunately! However, except fishes and aquariums I love gardening. I don't have a big yard but it is enough to grow some veggies and basic flowers. I also really like photography but I am quite amateur about it.


----------



## Cor

this is my other hobby:  Tabeltopbuildings made from blue foam


----------



## pastu

horse riding  , dressage


----------



## steve Short

vw campervans
socializing well beer really lol


----------



## Simon Cole




----------



## CooKieS

Playing music with Vintage guitars 
Draft beers
Automatic watches
Travelling


----------



## BarryH

Some really great hobbies on here. I see people my age running marathons and climbing mountains, I still think I'm doing well standing on one leg to put my trousers on.


----------



## Witcher

BarryH said:


> standing on one leg





BarryH said:


> put my trousers on



These are actually cool hobbies too, @BarryH


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





BarryH said:


> I still think I'm doing well standing on one leg to put my trousers on.


I wish. As some-one with very little intact connective tissue in either knee I can fully relate to that. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish

Ha ha there are lots of things that I can no longer do like balancing on one leg.. the latest one is vigorously shaking my head!
I have worn my hair quite long for most of my life and always shaken off excess water after washing it, but now, if I try that I get so dizzy I fall over! (It has happened twice)
If I drink more that two pints of cider it takes two days to recover, my resting pulse has gone up ten beats and I have to take a tablet every day for high cholesterol.... the joys of reaching 60.
I can remember on so many occasions when I sneered at older folk who were slowing down in life... now it is my turn to be teased !


----------



## Hendre

Y'all are worrying me. Now that I am studying for a degree my time and resources are a little different. Pyrography and botanical garden visits occupy my spare time


----------



## foxfish

I made a box....


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> I made a box....



Super cute box!! Wonderfull job. Forewarded it to my brother, he a wood worker too..

 But what i don't get is why Wax if it is cast in epoxy?


----------



## foxfish

I like the smell and the polished epoxy is incredibly slippery, I have a product called mirror glaze wax, it is really expensive but drys very hard and slightly matt.


----------



## PotteryWalrus

I do a bit of drawing, sculpture, jewellery... Pretty much if it comes in under the arts and crafts heading I've tried it and if I haven't I could probably turn my hand to it. I've been on a bit of a drawing/painting jag recently, so here's a couple of my finished pieces -


----------



## hypnogogia

foxfish said:


> I made a box....



That box is a thing of beauty!


----------



## foxfish

Thank you, I got into using  epoxy a few years ago, it can produce some spectacular effects but is Oh so expensive!
 I used nine litres on the box 

 project = around £200 but I have made a few tables that have used fifty litres!
I have just started a driftwood epoxy table for a friend who is paying for materials which makes it far more relaxing to build!


----------



## ObiTonyKenobi

Playing hockey and backpacking... not sure how I keep getting myself into expensive hobbies


----------



## Driftless

All fiddley stuff:  fly fishing spring creek trout, orchids, roses, wine, etc.


----------



## rebel

Quad flying can be a cool hobby that's suited for the nerds and the time/money-rich. 

This is pro footage but with some practice you can get reasonable footage.


I used to do a bit of flyin but gave up due to increasing repairs, regulations and time issues.

You guys in the UK have AndyRC on youtube guiding you.


----------



## zozo

I like to make discarded things functional again, repurpose in another form, not sure if it's a hobby because it usually concerns accidental finds. Since there are some car (restore) enthusiasts around you might find this one interesting, not sure of how many of these are still around in Britain.

One day a found a Chrome Grill from a 1950's Austin a40 Summerset, I had to repaint and restore the batch/Logo back to its original state. The day i found it was dirt black and the batch was there but the logo/paint was gone. Didn't know what to do with it so i turned it into a light shade hanging to the wall. Except the Chrome, the grill still is in pretty good condition, no cracks and all parts are there.





So i have some real British heritage hanging to my wall shining a light...  No idea how or if it is rare?... On mainland Europe i've never seen a Austin Summerset driving around... There must have been at one point, how else could i find this laying in a barn.


----------



## Melll

zozo said:


> I like to make discarded things functional again, repurpose in another form, not sure if it's a hobby because it usually concerns accidental finds. Since there are some car (restore) enthusiasts around you might find this one interesting, not sure of how many of these are still around in Britain.
> 
> One day a found a Chrome Grill from a 1950's Austin a40 Summerset, I had to repaint and restore the batch/Logo back to its original state. The day i found it was dirt black and the batch was there but the logo/paint was gone. Didn't know what to do with it so i turned it into a light shade hanging to the wall. Except the Chrome, the grill still is in pretty good condition, no cracks and all parts are there.
> 
> View attachment 151982
> 
> So i have some real British heritage hanging to my wall shining a light...  No idea how or if it is rare?... On mainland Europe i've never seen a Austin Summerset driving around... There must have been at one point, how else could i find this laying in a barn.



I like that very much


----------



## zozo

Another fun project i like to share, bicycle electro conversion kit... 

I was a sceptic for a long time since it was so darn expensive. But batteries got significantly better and cheaper over the years. So I took my chances and ordered a 28¨ front hub conversion kit for my custom city bike from Yose Power. They have a warehouse in Germany and ship within a week.

Kit
https://yosepower.com/collections/e...n-kit/products/36v-250w-26-28-front-motor-kit

Battery
https://yosepower.com/collections/ebike-battery/products/36v-10ah-ebike-bottle-battery

With shipping cost € 400... Very nice price for a complete plug and play kit.

But definitively to take some things not specified into account to make sure this fits the bike that is intended to be converted. If it fits, it will be fixed in less than 3 hours work anybody can do that can hold a wrench.

But worst case scenario, the regular sports bike could have an 8 or 9 mm hub axle, this hub motor has a 10 mm hub axle. This axle will not fit a fork with 9 mm pads. That was the case with my old bike. Thus additionally I had to buy a 1¨ fork that fits. €25 on top. Then another surprise a fork for 10 mm axle is heavier designed and could need a 0.8  mm larger 1¨ steering head bearing.  Also the case for me the new fork didn't fit the old steering head and had to buy a new one. Again € 25 on top.

If that's the case and you don't have the tools to fix it, it's going to be a different story, then you need a professional to fix it raising the cost significantly.

Fortunately, I got the tools from a friend... That is a tool to get the old bearings from the frame and a press to put the new ones in.




Install the fork and readjust the pads in line. 9 out of 10 times this is necessary with new forks and it was it was about 5 mm off centre.




Then the threaded fork tube needs to be cut perfectly straight not to damage the thread. Could be done freehand, but that's tricky rather use the proper tool.




All done the rest of the conversion really is as the manufacturer promises, child play. Can't go wrong the controller needed is prewired with coloured waterproof plugs that only fit the plug of the corresponding component to connect. Can't go wrong.

In my case the bike has a front rack, so I used the front rack to place the rather small controller to its underside and still had room for all the cables. If you don't have this a bag is supplied to hang to the frame. I didn't like the idea of the bag so used the front rack instead. 2.5 hours later all was mounted and done following the manual.

Bike converted to electro bike with a front-wheel hub motor.




And must admit, absolutely surprised by its performance... The 250-watt motor at setting 5 easily runs a 30 km/h with a 28¨ wheel on the flats and with some proper gear shifting and motor assist, I go quite steep uphill with 25km/h without a sweat to the top. This kit is actually extremely lightweight all together less than 10 kilos. Thus with some smart use, it runs with pretty sufficient distance radius. The display can be set to 0 and there will be no motor assistance. Downhill or even on a flat road it's not really needed. If i use the motor assistance only when needed I did ride a 20 km trip using ¼ battery capacity. And still did play around a bit without the need of assistance. Thus it can even be more sufficient. This could easily double the factory 30km specifications and give me a 60 to 80km range on 1 battery. Depending on the lenght and amount of hills on the route of course, but i lve in a pretty bumpy area.  Simply ride smart with smart use of the controller setting.

Since the kit is pretty light and the heaviest part is the battery, if the batery is taken off, you have a normal bike back barely noticing the less than 4 kilos extra from the hub and wheel. Without power the hub runs 100% free without recistance.

All and all, 100% pleasantly surpised and very impressed by its performance and not at all unhappy with this investment... It makes a detour on the bicycle fun again. 😂 25km/h up hill...

And it keeps on developing it can only get better in the future i geuss... 💪


----------



## adavin

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Classic Car shows. This is mine, I enjoy every minute tinkering which you have too and taking my classic to shows.
> 
> View attachment 41136
> 
> If you like Dolomites - scroll to the bottom of page 4 and more on page 5.
> http://forum.triumphdolomite.co.uk/view ... a&start=45
> 
> For those you like classic cars - enjoy.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1141388416 ... arShow2012
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1141388416 ... ndeley2012
> 
> Regards
> paul


Nice!


----------



## adavin

Astrophotography when the nights start getting shorter.


----------



## Ags11

Astronomy, programming, game design, dungeons and dragons, pet dog, cooking, science fiction, starting doomed businesses.

Here is a little website I made showing a 3D interactive map of the nearest stars to the Sun. You can click the stars to move around the map.

https://beyondproxima.appspot.com/

Here is a photo I took of the moon recently:


----------



## adavin

Ags11 said:


> Astronomy, programming, game design, dungeons and dragons, pet dog, cooking, science fiction, starting doomed businesses.
> 
> Here is a little website I made showing a 3D interactive map of the nearest stars to the Sun. You can click the stars to move around the map.
> 
> https://beyondproxima.appspot.com/
> 
> Here is a photo I took of the moon recently:
> 
> View attachment 154629


Nice shot lots of detail.


----------



## Wolf6

Gardening, roleplaying, videogames, nature. Wish I had time to pick up painting and read more. Maybe when I retire in 30 years


----------



## not called Bob

it would seem succulents are now a big hobby for me, almost 30 new  types of hardy ones brought this summer and many of them propagated to further the plant mass. hopeful in spring I can make a green wall from them all.


----------



## foxfish

I made this coffee table around 20 years ago so I thought it needed a make over ....


----------



## RHill24

Currently restoring my 1986 Honda Accord and I've also been learning how to dance. My ex and I broke up last July, a month after I got laid off from work so I really needed to do something. LOL


----------



## Wookii

foxfish said:


> I made this coffee table around 20 years ago so I thought it needed a make over ....
> View attachment 156722View attachment 156726View attachment 156727View attachment 156728View attachment 156729View attachment 156730



Wow - beautiful piece @foxfish - how did you get that incredible gloss finish?


----------



## foxfish

Hi Wookii, I used 3mm thick coat of epoxy.
It is not that easy unless you take a lot of care in preparation ... the epoxy itself is a high viscosity (runny) product that needs to be mixed very thoroughly and accurately in a dust free environment (Outside in my case)  and then warmed up to around 30c.
The table is also warmed up and a ring of mastic is applied as a dam wall around the table edge.
I make a polythene tent inside my shed and work under that to pour the epoxy, it is self leveling so the table has to be absolutely  level.
There  are many things that can go wrong, epoxy does not like high humidity, it needs to be mixed for 6-8 minutes and them left to de gas but you can still get bubbles forming.
one big issue is air getting traped in the wood and then rising even hours after you have made the pour,
I use a flame gun to go over the surface every 30min for around two hours to pop any micro bubbles that appear.
On top of all that epoxy is expensive, that particular table required about £60 worth of epoxy.
some of the bigger projects use gallons of epoxy and that can really add up!


----------



## Raws69

Hi.  here’s My attempt at a bit of furniture making, table first then the cabinet using up the remainder of the wood.  Tables still in one piece and the cabinet hasnt fallen apart yet 😂.


----------



## ian_m

foxfish said:


> some of the bigger projects use gallons of epoxy and that can really add up!


And here is someone taking table & epoxy resin to the next extreme....


----------



## foxfish

Ha Ha that is madness!
The guy should of grown a beard during the construction to give a time scale.
I cant imagine the total cost including labour !


----------



## Wookii

foxfish said:


> Ha Ha that is madness!
> The guy should of grown a beard during the construction to give a time scale.
> I cant imagine the total cost including labour !



Lol and that even ignoring the fact that it looks hideous once its finished.


----------



## veerserif

Amateur calligraphy.


----------



## not called Bob

Wookii said:


> Lol and that even ignoring the fact that it looks hideous once its finished.


What's that saying about money not buying taste...


----------



## LondonDragon

If you think that table was nuts, this bath tub is even more insane! think @zozo should make one for next spring!!!


----------



## Wookii

LondonDragon said:


> If you think that table was nuts, this bath tub is even more insane! think @zozo should make one for next spring!!!




If they made it into a 60 x 35 x 35 rectangle it would be the perfect zero maintenance aquarium! 😂


----------



## zozo

LondonDragon said:


> If you think that table was nuts, this bath tub is even more insane! think @zozo should make one for next spring!!!




That would indeed be insane...  Also to have in the bathroom...


----------



## ian_m

LondonDragon said:


> If you think that table was nuts, this bath tub is even more insane! think @zozo should make one for next spring!!!


It's a chest of drawers....


----------



## johnnywales

Keeping multiple reef tanks, and building more tanks, both glass and stands than I have room for. That's why I am back here, to use one of my newly built tanks to throw it back to planted puddles. 

Looking forward to the journey.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Paper modelling. 
If you think aquascaping takes patience, try this! 











My current project, a Japanese castle called Himeji:


----------



## RudeDogg1

Pinball machines owning, playing, restoring and customising.

Building garage kits (resin movie monsters and the like which are generally low run and limited)


----------



## Stueylake

Hiking and my old banger!


----------



## Simmo

Fly fishing (not much coarse in Scotland), riding old motorbikes, and the odd old car (running an early Boxster just now). Loads of us seem to like cars and fishing lol!


----------



## Tucker90

Fallen back in love with lure/ predator fishing this year after a 3 year hiatus (sulk because I had a bad season) 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnbaker830

My main hobbies are reading books and watching TV Show. I’ve recently started reading blogs Snoop Dogg's Son Received Backlash after Wearing Women's Clothing and Makeup for Photo Shoot, it’s really interesting to know more about favorite celebrities I’ve been following for a long time.


----------



## Courtneybst

Growing fruit, vegetables and herbs! Also gaming, houseplants and travelling (RIP). Clearly I'm into nature haha. Cooking is my first love but that's more of a career now than a hobby...


----------



## Kogre

Dude, just looking at your last picture is making my mouth water lol!


----------



## LondonDragon

Kogre said:


> Dude, just looking at your last picture is making my mouth water lol!


Indeed, lucky enough I had a nice ramen yesterday 

I also got a bug for houseplants at the moment guess working from home has done that to a lot of people!

What about that quote on the bag


----------



## Cor

Scale model 1:64


----------



## Gavin3171

Im an absolute sucker for an RC car, plane or boat. Just as expensive and unpredictable as this hobby 🤣


----------



## Driftless

Gardening, raising orchids, fly fishing, and while it is not a hobby it does take a lot of time, involvement in our local Episcopal Church.

Post-Script:  and driving our Mini's, it is perfect convertible weather now.   

+


----------



## John q

Twinshock trails riding when I get the time. Here's a pic of my 1986 Honda Tlr 200.


----------



## DogTailRed2

I like to build model aircraft.


----------



## NatalieHurrell

Photography and playing guitar


----------



## Kelvin12

Varied interests here.  I know this is an older post but thought I would add my other interest.  Currently restoring a Aussie XA GT Falcon Coupe.  A one of colour and trim with matching chassis and engine numbers hard to find these days.  I have had the car for 30 years or so and now my oldest son seems to have taken ownership..... and we are currently doing a bones up full resto.    Prices have gone through the roof for these old Falcons over here and are bringing incredible prices such as $500K for rusted barn finds and  $17K for a very, very rusted car.   I have seen various internet discoveries of these old AU coupes over in the UK and seems they have ventured to quite a few other countries as well.  
Dirk.


----------



## foxfish

Where are the pictures?


----------



## John q

Kelvin12 said:


> XA GT Falcon Coupe


Possibly not the same model but still evokes memories of madmax chasing down the toecutter. Proper muscle car.


----------



## The_storm

Various and varied! I really enjoy fermenting. Chilli sauces and kimchi are a favourite. I also do some volunteering with a rewilding project, gardening and bushcraft.


----------



## Kelvin12

In better days,  then on the rotisserie for strip down then to the sand blaster.  Now she is back on the rotisserie and the hard work begins.   Just loving it.


----------



## John q

Kelvin12 said:


> In better days,  then on the rotisserie for strip down then to the sand blaster.  Now she is back on the rotisserie and the hard work begins.   Just loving it.


One of the last interceptors...


----------



## Kelvin12

Yes tough old bird, 351 4V,  top loader.  She has had a hard life and was used as a drag car for a bit.  That didn't help the drive train and the rear track rod mounts.  
Phase 4's are bringing incredible money even RPO's are next in line followed by our GT's.  Who would have ever thought......  another missed opportunity.  Always had a gut feeling these would go crazy but............


----------



## NotoriousENG

There's time for other hobbies besides aquariums???

Joking aside, for me it's biking, target sports, growing spicy peppers, and cooking.

A few years back I grew the Carolina reaper and its flavor was amazing. Slowly working my way through my stash of dried reapers and will probably need to grow some more soon.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack B

I get to play around with old farm machinery. Lucky right?


----------



## The_storm

@ Notorious
Have you tried fermenting the chillies to make a sauce?


----------



## NotoriousENG

The_storm said:


> @ Notorious
> Have you tried fermenting the chillies to make a sauce?


I have made a few sauces/salsas before but only in small amounts since they don't last long. I have not tried fermented sauces at all but it sounds very interesting.

How does it affect the taste and the life span of the sauce?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_storm

Fermenting removes the sugar and can give you a shelf stable pH, making the sauce shelf stable for months. The taste depends on the chillies, what you ferment them with and the type of vinegar you use. 
Chilli chump on YouTube has tons of tutorials and I think he sells sauces too.


----------



## Karmicnull

Seems like there are a few hotheads lurking!





 

 

 



 

 

 



Cheers,
Simon


----------



## NotoriousENG

Wow your pepper green house is awesome! I would love to something like that once I'm don't renting. For now I have to make do with a couple of sub irrigated planters on my patio.

Sadly, I got very little yield this year. Looks like my plants were hit with blight or a similar disease. So next year I will have to probably bleach the planters and replace the soil.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmicnull

Yeah our crop this year is late and poor too.  Normally I'm smoking my first batch of peppers in September, but I haven't done a big batch yet this year.


----------



## Corbie

I grow cacti. And a few other geeky hobbies, birding, vinyl records & hi-fi, playing guitar & mandolin, stamp collecting, book collecting.
National Collection of Aylostera, Rebutia & Weingartia


----------



## foxfish

I love cooking for people, here I am  searing steak at 550c on my rocket stove (tonight in fact)


----------



## John q

Nice pants 🤩


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

foxfish said:


> I love cooking for people, here I am  searing steak at 550c on my rocket stove (tonight in fact)
> View attachment 177516



Love these posts @foxfish

In my mind you’re like some truly wonderful mythical bearded phantasm feeding the masses in a far away land…

I mean how the hell do you process this comment:



foxfish said:


> here I am searing steak at 550c on my rocket stove



Awesome 😂

Keep up the good work bud! Stay magical 😉


----------



## shangman

Karmicnull said:


> Seems like there are a few hotheads lurking!
> View attachment 177275
> View attachment 177272 View attachment 177273 View attachment 177274 View attachment 177276View attachment 177277 View attachment 177278 View attachment 177279 View attachment 177280
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Great crop wow!! Got any favourite varieties or recipes you would be happy to share? 👀


----------



## LondonDragon

foxfish said:


> I love cooking for people, here I am  searing steak at 550c on my rocket stove (tonight in fact)
> View attachment 177516


Where is my invite?


----------



## Rockfella

Gym 3 times a week. PC gaming, building pcs.


----------



## foxfish

@Geoffrey Rea, yes I have morphed from a young, fit, muscular adolescent into an old wisened, white wizard and I cant  even remember it happening it was just so fast!


----------



## foxfish

LondonDragon said:


> Where is my invite?


Of course my friend, just an air flight and 5 days isolation away…..


----------



## Karmicnull

shangman said:


> Got any favourite varieties or recipes you would be happy to share?


Better be careful as I toggle from fish bore to chilli bore very, very easily...  
Definitely have favourites.  From the superhots, I like Seven Pots, although Trinidad scorpions and Carolina Reapers look fantastically evil - they scream "handle with care" from a distance!  In the more sane heat range Ecuadorian Devil's Breath are slightly milder than Habaneros, Pusa Jwala are the classic Indian finger chilli, and Hungarian hot wax are slightly milder than Jalapeños and terrific stuffed and grilled on the Barbie. All of those crop pretty consistently, or at least they have for us. Chocolate Habaneros and Fatalii peppers are both great if you want something pretty hot but not up there with the Superhots.
When it comes to sauces happy to pm over some recipes. I've learned through hard-won experience that it's easy to make a ridiculously hot sauce, but much harder to make a pretty hot one!
Cheers,
Simon


----------



## LondonDragon

foxfish said:


> Of course my friend, just an air flight and 5 days isolation away…..


Reserve me a seat for Xmas haha


----------



## PARAGUAY

foxfish said:


> I love cooking for people, here I am  searing steak at 550c on my rocket stove (tonight in fact)
> View attachment 177516


If any new band is looking for a progrock album cover


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


PARAGUAY said:


> If any new band is looking for a progrock album cover


......... and an album title "_Brussel sprout kebab_".

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ......... and an album title "_Brussel sprout kebab_".
> 
> cheers Darrel



I thought the same but then the Shaslick...


----------



## foxfish

Burnt brussel kebabs are a huge success  around my way!
Honesty, I cant cook enough of them most of the time but we do get the odd hater!
Chestnuts too, they are popular but it has taken me years to find a reliable way to cook them.


----------



## Angus

foxfish said:


> Burnt brussel kebabs are a huge success around my way!
> Honesty, I cant cook enough of them most of the time but we do get the odd hater!
> Chestnuts too, they are popular but it has taken me years to find a reliable way to cook them.
> View attachment 177608


I cant stand brussels they are so bitter! Maybe as i get older i might like them as everyone i know that likes brussels is of a certain age, i always cook my foraged chestnuts in a dry cast iron skillet in the oven.

Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo

Angus said:


> I cant stand brussels they are so bitter! Maybe as i get older i might like them as everyone i know that likes brussels is of a certain age
> 
> Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk



I used to hate them too for the same reason and still tasted them each burp hours later... But my mom always made way too much and gave everybody a plate full of it. Hadn't eaten them for decades after leaving home... But not that long ago I found one in a mixed vegetable dish and it was a lot sweeter than I remembered. Then somebody told me Brussels indeed are a lot sweeter nowadays and they are cultivating another improved milder tasting variety... I didn't ask the name, because I'm still suffering from Brussels PTSS and not planning to buy and eat a kilo, but in a mixed dish, I could appreciate one or two in it nowadays.


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> Chestnuts too, they are popular but it has taken me years to find a reliable way to cook them.



How do you cook them? I have half neighbours Chestnut over the garden and each fall bombarded with them, too much to eat. But giving them a cross-cut, a dot of garlic butter on top and roasting them in the oven taste pretty good.


----------



## NotoriousENG

Angus said:


> I cant stand brussels they are so bitter! Maybe as i get older i might like them as everyone i know that likes brussels is of a certain age, i always cook my foraged chestnuts in a dry cast iron skillet in the oven.
> 
> Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk


I love Brussel sprouts, but only if they are cooked right. My favorite recipes is to half them then toss in olive oil, Chilli powder, curry powder, thyme, onion powder, garlic, pepper, and any other spices that strike my fancy. 

Then bake on a roasting sheet at 425 F till they are soft and the outer leaves start to blacken.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

With chestnuts, you need to place one cut across the shell but not into the meat and then soak them in salted water for two hours prier to roasting them. I use a Stanley knife to cut the shell.
I have a perferated pan that goes over a flame to roast and toss the soaked nuts for around 7-8 minutes.
If done that way you can release  the nut in one piece from the shell and the meat will be tender on the inside.

Brussels, I part boil for two minutes and then roast or place on a hot plate, I find that by browning (burning) the outer leaves the vegetable takes on a new dimension and flavour.


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> With chestnuts, you need to place one cut across the shell but not into the meat and then soak them in salted water for two hours prier to roasting them. I use a Stanley knife to cut the shell.
> I have a perferated pan that goes over a flame to roast and toss the soaked nuts for around 7-8 minutes.
> If done that way you can release the nut in one piece from the shell and the meat will be tender on the inside.



Thnx!! 



foxfish said:


> I find that by browning (burning) the outer leaves the vegetable takes on a new dimension and flavour.



It's Caramelization, it brings out the sugars... Same as it makes the unions sweet... Darn, I know the process and what it does... Use it almost daily, but i really seem to have Brussels PTSS. You should have seen my mother's plates when she cooked them as if it was an Army ration...


----------



## Angus

foxfish said:


> With chestnuts, you need to place one cut across the shell but not into the meat and then soak them in salted water for two hours prier to roasting them. I use a Stanley knife to cut the shell.
> I have a perferated pan that goes over a flame to roast and toss the soaked nuts for around 7-8 minutes.
> If done that way you can release the nut in one piece from the shell and the meat will be tender on the inside.
> 
> Brussels, I part boil for two minutes and then roast or place on a hot plate, I find that by browning (burning) the outer leaves the vegetable takes on a new dimension and flavour.


Ill have to try it ive always just roasted them without soakin they are kind of chewy like mochi when you do them like that, i imagine soaking gives a better texture?

Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

I think they steam inside the shell for the first part of the cooking and that keeps them moist but the burning  shell adds flavour during the final part of cooking.


----------



## PARAGUAY

It didnt help as kids we were sort of threatened if you didnt eat all your veg. Sort of inbuilt reaction to veg as a punishment-- no sweet to follow☹


----------



## foxfish

I agree, it is still common practice to encourage children to eat veg with promises or threats and will probably always be the same!
When I grew up at home as a child, my mum kept a large vegetable patch and my dad was a fisherman so we ate a lot of fish and veg but little meat.
When we did eat meat it was usually on a Sunday and would be beef, however the beef would come from a mature dairy cow (Guernsey cow) because at that time it was the cheapest meat!
As the island had huge herds of dairy cows and thier active service life was around 6-8 years, there was a lot of cheap beef to be had!

Now mature Guernsey beef is just about the most expensive meat you can buy because old dairy cows are not deemed fit to eat and are incinerated  after death.
So a few enterprising folk keep the Guernsey breed bulls purely for meat but they must be at least  three years  old to develop the desired flavour.
 Looking after a beef cow for three years is not cheap on a small island with little open space left.
However on the plus side we can now get beautiful organic mature Guernsey beef in a few select restaurants, the only issue is I have to save for 6 months to afford it !


----------



## zozo

A good piece of beef is great... And there are quite a lot of good priced but still underrated cuts... Which actually is a good thing it keeps it somewhat affordable. Such as the Bavette/Skirt if grilled correctly is a beautifully good tasting steak. Or the Flat Iron, Picanha/Rump Cap, Tri-Tip and Brisket and a few more are highly underrated but still affordable cuts. I guess it's because the restaurants don't usually serve this. They are all into the premium cuts such as the Prime Rib, Rib Eye, T-Bone and sirloin or the most overrated most expensive and least tasty of all steaks but most love me tender Filet Mignon.

If you take a Dry Brined Skirt, filet and roulade it filled with Cimichuri then spit-roasted on the BBQ till about 50°C core temp is finger-licking good.


----------



## pat1cp

zozo said:


> A good piece of beef is great... And there are quite a lot of good priced but still underrated cuts... Which actually is a good thing it keeps it somewhat affordable. Such as the Bavette/Skirt if grilled correctly is a beautifully good tasting steak. Or the Flat Iron, Picanha/Rump Cap, Tri-Tip and Brisket and a few more are highly underrated but still affordable cuts. I guess it's because the restaurants don't usually serve this. They are all into the premium cuts such as the Prime Rib, Rib Eye, T-Bone and sirloin or the most overrated most expensive and least tasty of all steaks but most love me tender Filet Mignon.
> 
> If you take a Dry Brined Skirt, filet and roulade it filled with Cimichuri then spit-roasted on the BBQ till about 50°C core temp is finger-licking good.


Slow cooked cheeks are my favourite. Top notch. In the UK at least, these "less prime" cuts are becoming more popular, or so my butcher tells me anyway. Probably so he can charge me more.


----------



## zozo

pat1cp said:


> Slow cooked cheeks are my favourite. Top notch. In the UK at least, these "less prime" cuts are becoming more popular, or so my butcher tells me anyway. Probably so he can charge me more.



That's a good one! Never heard of it... It kinda reminds me of the "Rabo Del Toro" I once ordered when I was on holiday in Madrid. That was the other end also slow-cooked and a great dish. The Bulls Tail...


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


pat1cp said:


> these "less prime" cuts are becoming more popular, or so my butcher tells me anyway. Probably so he can charge me more.


I've never had much money, so (along with offal and ex-laying chickens) my "go to" cheap cuts of meat were always "Belly Pork", "Neck of Lamb" (usually the scrag end) and "Beef Shin", all cheap, all really good cooked the right way (roasted in a hot oven, curried slowly and braised very slowly  respectively).

Alas none of them any longer really cheap cuts and "neck of lamb" you only ever see as "fillet of neck" and then for plenty of money.

cheers Darrel


----------



## pat1cp

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've never had much money so (along with offal and ex-laying chickens) my "go to" cheap cuts of meat were always "Belly Pork", "Neck of Lamb" (usually the scrag end) and "Beef Shin", all cheap, all really good cooked the right way (roasted in a hot oven, curried slowly and braised very slowly  respectively).
> 
> Alas none of them any longer really cheap cuts and "neck of lamb" you only ever see as "fillet of neck" and then for plenty of money.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Belly pork is fantastic on the BBQ. Unfortunately not so fantastic for the cholesterol. The missus let's me have it once a month 😬


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 


pat1cp said:


> Belly pork is fantastic on the BBQ. Unfortunately not so fantastic for the cholesterol.


I think that is why I like it so much; (crunchy), burnt, greasy and salty. Three things that are bad for you, but taste so good.    

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo

Pork Cheek, but then you need the one from Italy "Guanciale"... Marinated with a collection of herbs usually lots of pepper "Al Pepe". Then it's brined in salt for about 2 weeks, then washed in wine, covered with pepper again and then air-dried till only 30% of its weight remains, this can take weeks to months. This is impossible in our western climate because of the constant high air humidity.

And then make a Spaghetti carbonara  or the Bucatini ala matriciana... That's the godliest piece of pork for me.

Lately, I found an Italian charcuterie on eBay selling it for a reasonable price with reasonable shipping cost... But nowadays it seems to be reasonable is a reason to be punished.  Yesterday I wanted to order myself a Kilo again and at checkout, I got the message "This shop can't take orders at the moment because of tax issue reasons"


----------



## Angus

I don't eat much red meat really i'm more of a seafood type of guy... garlic butter and lemon juice on whitefish, toro tuna sashimi, or just plain vinegar and cockles, i love that stuff.


----------



## zozo

Angus said:


> I don't eat much red meat really i'm more of a seafood type of guy... garlic butter and lemon juice on whitefish, toro tuna sashimi, or just plain vinegar and cockles, i love that stuff.



Mussels a la escargot! Delicious! No idea where the escargot came in, but it was grilled with cheese on top... Loved it! And it had loads of garlic and lemon,


----------



## NotoriousENG

Beef heart is another cut that used to be cheap and is now priced at a premium, atleast in the US. Unfortunate since beef heart is important for an old family recipe: heart and potatoe dumplings.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## not called Bob

Angus said:


> Ill have to try it ive always just roasted them without soakin they are kind of chewy like mochi when you do them like that, i imagine soaking gives a better texture?
> 
> Sent from my BV5500Plus using Tapatalk


Same, we used to balance them on the front of the open fire grate, they were done when the shell popped open and started to scorch. if done right, they would then easily be shelled, by closing your hand round them, swiftly, as they were hot from the fire.


----------



## NatalieHurrell

NotoriousENG said:


> I love Brussel sprouts, but only if they are cooked right. My favorite recipes is to half them then toss in olive oil, Chilli powder, curry powder, thyme, onion powder, garlic, pepper, and any other spices that strike my fancy.
> 
> Then bake on a roasting sheet at 425 F till they are soft and the outer leaves start to blacken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


This sounds amazing.  Think I'm going to have to try it.  

My favourite is to par boil them, cut in half and throw in a pan with seasoning, butter, a dash of olive oil, garlic and chestnuts.  I then throw in some brandy at the end and flambé away (not perhaps the best method of cooking if you've had a few glasses of prosecco along the way...)


----------



## foxfish

Just in time for Christmas, I have finished this Baritone ukulele for my best mate, I hope he likes it!


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> Just in time for Christmas, I have finished this Baritone ukulele fot my best mate, I hope he likes it!
> View attachment 178286



That's a wonderful piece of craftsmanship... I see nothing to dislike... Now I'm not a musician but I guess you need to be incredibly spoiled to dislike such a gift. But he's your best mate so I guess also you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## foxfish

I have been unwell this year and my mate was there for me so I felt he deserves something nice  in return.


----------



## Carol

Always been into customised Cars and Motorbikes. Grow much of our veggies,keep various Chickens ,bred Tortoises for many years . Bred and shown several breeds of dogs ,tho now we just have a couple as pets. Bit of a painter,mainly animals. 
On the whole pretty yawningly boring…🙄


----------



## PARAGUAY

foxfish said:


> Just in time for Christmas, I have finished this Baritone ukulele fot my best mate, I hope he likes it!
> View attachment 178286


My lads got about 4 guitars he learned to play when he broke his leg at football .Hes quite good but wont admit. The other day he dropped an  acoustic off saying its about time I learned.! Finding it tough.😄 Agree fine piece of workmanship foxfish


----------



## foxfish

Some folk have a natural ability to play a musical instrument and some dont but virtually anybody who starts young and has an interest can learn to play….  however starting at an older age, if you don't have natural ability and perfect timing, will undoubtably get you frustrated along the way, but determination will eventually get you there! 

Most people can whistle a tune, it is a natural thing for most folk to be able to hear a tune and instantly whistle or humm it, now you need to use your hands instead of your lips to re produce that tune.
Personally  I dont recommend a full size six string for mature beginers, a 1/2 size or 3/4 size is much easier to learn with!


----------



## Carol

foxfish said:


> Some folk have a natural ability to play a musical instrument and some dont but virtually anybody who starts young and has an interest can learn to play….  however starting at an older age, if you don't have natural ability and perfect timing, will undoubtably get you frustrated along the way, but determination will eventually get you there!
> 
> Most people can whistle a tune, it is a natural thing for most folk to be able to hear a tune and instantly whistle or humm it, now you need to use your hands instead of your lips to re produce that tune.
> Personally  I dont recommend a full size six string for mature beginers, a 1/2 size or 3/4 size is much easier to learn with!


I envy those with that talent, when I sing dogs howl ,I could give Janis Joplin a run for her money 😪
Always wanted to play something but my coordination seems to lack something.


----------



## PARAGUAY

Well my dog goes to his crate everytime I get the guitar out🤣


----------



## foxfish

Carol, get a didgeridoo for Christmas that will scare the dogs away….


----------



## Carol

foxfish said:


> Carol, get a didgeridoo for Christmas that will scare the dogs away….


Actually they would find it preferable to me singing 😂….


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> perfect timing, will undoubtably get you frustrated along the way, but determination will eventually get you there!



When I still was working as a bartender I looked every day at the piano, one of the regular customers was a piano teacher. So I took some lessons and it was indeed the timing that drove me totally nuts.  And then over and over again the same simple tune EDCD EEE DDD EGG and counting till you get it right. Then count an eight-note and get it right every single time.  And then the eye/hand coordination also doesn't improve with getting older...  So in the end I didn't really Merrily roll along with the piano. It was too much at the same time in the short time I had available to learn it and thus gave up on it.

But I tried...


----------



## NotoriousENG

Been a few years now, but been thinking about revisting another of my hobbies - vintage audio and speaker restoration. Top set is KLH 17s fully functionaly restored by me. Bottom set is Pioneer CS-99As and have been waiting on restoration for a long while now. Thinking it might be time to get started soon.

If I do get back into it I want to refinish the cabinets on both sets, but that's much farther out of my wheel house. Wiring makes more sense than wood working to me.



Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish

I am a petrol head so we were very excited to spectate this  years rally after a two year break.
This is from one of the night time stages last friday.


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> I am a petrol head so we were very excited to spectate this  years rally after a two year break.
> This is from one of the night time stages last friday.




Cool to see some classic icons racing by from the earlier periods of 1980's models... If I'm not mistaken I've spotted a few Ford Escort RS2000, Peugeot 105 GTI and Renault 5 GT Turbo.  And a few others i do recognize but can't really make out what they are


----------



## foxfish

Well spotted …. some of the M1 and M2 escorts are just the original  body's on new chassis with big motors.


----------



## Konsa

Hi 
Cool hobbies everyone. 
My other passion is keeping spiders(Tarantulas in particular).Currently have about 50 ish with varying sizes from couple of cm in Diagonal leg span to 9 inch my bigger girls. 
I am keeping mainly New world species that don't have medically significant venom and most are rather calm but there are few feisty among them to keep me on my toes 😉 
Few pics of them 















Some of them have been with me since microscopic spiderlings and has been great fun raising them up



Regards Konstantin


----------



## Karmicnull

Konsa said:


> Currently have about 50 ish


I can tell you right now my daughter will not be seen within 10 miles of your house!


----------



## zozo

foxfish said:


> Well spotted …. some of the M1 and M2 escorts are just the original  body's on new chassis with big motors.



Haha, great video!!

Quite obvious big motors hear them roar like beasts when accelerating... Even tho the street-legal models from back then were funny little but impressive monsters they didn't perform even close like this.

I'm a petrol head too, preferably into classics and preferably in the original state...

Currently, this is my pride and joy, she's turning 40 years old this year. 99% in original state, 280CE (M110 - 6 cylinder inline engine Kjetronic injection). Back in the days, this was a beast, now it's a Grany's Sportscar for cruising around with a hat and a big cigar. This engine only performs top when hot and >5000rpm not recommended with the today's petrol prices.  And it requires at least 50 miles cruising softly to warm up to the bones.


----------



## Kerrycarp

This is my pride and joy. She is 90 years old and she is running in London to Brighton historic commercial vehicle rally on May 8.
She is a 1932 Chevrolet LT, right hand drive, built in UK from American kit.
This photo was taken in Windsor Great Park and I like to think it looks right for the time it was made!


----------



## foxfish

Wow that looks fantastic!


----------



## Kerrycarp

Thankyou @foxfish most appreciated. And it only taken 33 years to get to that state.
Only runs in 4*, no lead replacement.
For those that wish to know 200ml of tetraethyl lead to 23l of petrol.


----------



## zozo

Kerrycarp said:


> Thankyou @foxfish most appreciated. And it only taken 33 years to get to that state.
> Only runs in 4*, no lead replacement.
> For those that wish to know 200ml of tetraethyl lead to 23l of petrol.



That's a stunning Chevy...  You did a very nice job... I guess most replacement parts had to be handmade if it is beyond restoring?

What kind of petrol does it run on? Can it run on Ethanol 5% or also 10% or do you have to go for the Ether version?


----------



## Kerrycarp

Believe it or not most parts can be bought online from the States, they have very good service and unbelievably quick delivery.
I ordered a water pump Monday before Easter 2019 fitted it on the Good Friday.
Petrol is strictly 4 star made by adding tetraethyl lead to e5 or e10 petrol but my wife mixes in her fume cupboard as the fumes are horrid.
We found it in 1989 in a field near Chichester as a rusty chassis and it was just an exercise to see what we could with it.
The engine and gearbox are original but the wooden cab had to be remade and the panels were sourced from various places.
Straight six, 3 litre, 23 14 hp
I have new drop sides ready to go on it and it will be the bridal car for my daughter later in the year!


----------



## zozo

That's really remarkable indeed, didn't expect the parts for a 90-year old model still be that easily available... Mine is 1982 and 50 years younger obviously German made and new original spare parts getting rarer day by day, a lot is out of stock no longer in production. Some aftermarket brands started to remake some rubber parts but with a bad fit and inferior quality.

Then I must add that even some so-called genuine Mercedes parts no longer are what they once were. For example, the German factory SWF that made quite a few sturdy alloy parts back in the day does no longer exist. Had to buy a replacement for a worn-out SWF part and ordered it from MB dealer and they gave a plastic replacement for a Genuine Priced MB part with Made in the Chez Republic on the label. Nothing wrong with the Chez Republic, but still said as the nitpicker I am I was disappointed. Didn't buy an old MB to restore into a genuine Skoda for a price that makes you want to cry. The same goes for most Bosch fuel injection parts, no longer in production, Bosch maybe can be depending on the defects still restore the old parts and then it needs to be shipped off to Berlin for assessment and restoration. I did a few years back since after 30 years all are worn out. Quite a dent in the wallet.

+ side is it makes me appreciate what I have even more since mine is still in a pretty nice original condition.

<I had to do some digging> I'm from the Netherlands and we don't know 4-star Petrol or don't use the term, nor does Germany and or Belgium. I can only find Unleaded E5 or E10 which is not recommended for old original engines, I should take Super + RON 98 or higher which should still be without Ethanol, which is sparsely available only the larger filling stations still sell it. That would be BP Ultimate or Shell V power and quite more expensive due to lack in demand.

It's a point of concern in the back of my head, should I sell when I still can or go on? I fear the uncertain future a bit regarding petrol availability for old engines. since 2035 should be the end of petrol engine production for the automobile industry. I guess before that time arrives we will have environmentalists booing and following us around throwing rotten tomatoes on our windshields.


----------



## Kerrycarp

4 star petrol was the old leaded petrol.
When the time comes and the ecomentalists get their way all these vehicles will become static museum pieces.
These old chevys are still very popular in America and Australia and a lot of the parts were used on different vehicles for over 30 years and so are interchangeable.
There are also companies that specialise in making spares from old original machinery and some that, unbelievably, were actually NOS from old service stations and grandpa's shed.


----------



## Kerrycarp

Those statistics above should read 23 and 1 quarter horse power, not 2314


----------



## zozo

Kerrycarp said:


> not 2314



I figured that was a typo, or else it would be burning rubber and rear tires and sparks flying all over the place every ride. 😂

Since I'm a picker for nostalgics I sometimes like to watch the American Pickers show and the USA indeed is the total opposite of Europe regarding NOS. It's baffling how many NOS and antiques etc. still can be dug up as barn finds. Mainland West-Europa is about picked clean and what's yet not picked is shredded and trashed. In southern or eastern Europe in the back countries, we still could get lucky, but that is also about finding needles in the haystack.

If you are also into old American motorcycles, I can recommend the Youtube channel Wheels Through Time, if you don't know it already. It's the largest antique motorcycle museum in the USA with a lot of one of a kind rarities all technically restored and running. They post lots of interesting vids about the restorations.

Btw best wishes on your daughter's wedding, that will be a hell of a unique bridal car.


----------



## Kerrycarp

😄😄😄 the brakes are blocks of wood on an asbestos belt to stop any fire. 2314 hp would make them slightly ineffective!


----------



## zozo

I've heard that before that USA cars were famous for their bad brakes relative to the engine sizes and the total weight of the car till well into the 80s...  But I have no hands-on experience. It was a Dutchman telling me, and Dutch roads and traffic surely are a disaster for most big and heavy American classics. it's like threading the eye of the needle.


----------



## Kerrycarp

Hi @zozo. They are cable brakes, wooden blocks against wooden drums with an asbestos strip to stop any fires.
Today's modern bicycles with their disc brakes are actually more powerful and effective.
Also, because pedal layout wasn't uniform across all vehicles until many years later, the brake and accelerater pedal positions are reversed and I  really have to pay attention to the surrounding traffic conditions or I could end up re building it all over again! 😅 

I'm not a massive fan of motorbikes but I am a fan of old machinery and engineering so I watch all the programs I can find.

Thanks to all the people that liked my (expensive) toy!


----------



## fredi

Kerrycarp said:


> Thankyou @foxfish most appreciated. And it only taken 33 years to get to that state.
> Only runs in 4*, no lead replacement.
> For those that wish to know 200ml of tetraethyl lead to 23l of petrol.


Couldn’t you replace the valve seats, then it would run ok on unleaded


----------



## Kerrycarp

Hi Fredi, good question but the aim is to keep it as original as possible. 
Lead was the 'new thing' when this vehicle was made, prior to that all gasoline/petrol was unleaded. Funny how things come around isn't it?


----------



## fredi

I can understand that, i have a 1968 GTO, which is fairly original (bar incorrect colour paint and soft top, to be addressed at some point), all numbers match etc
I did get the valve seats machined, and guide seals etc
For me, it was for convenience, and ease of use


----------



## Kerrycarp

Well, if I had a 1968 GTO I would have valve seats done as well but then you wouldn't ever get me out of it again. I do love my chevy but... a GTO now you're talking!
To be honest I only do maybe 1 or 200 miles a year in the old girl ( don't tell anyone but it is blinking uncomfortable!)


----------



## fredi

At 14 mpg, driving like miss Daisy, it’s not used often, it’s currently on stands, under cover
This is current project 
Should be up and running by the summer


----------



## dean

When lockdown finished last year I took up fishing 
I use to go as a child up to starting work then I got married kids etc so time just for me was none existent 
Now it’s wonderful to get out into the countryside watch the wildlife and hopefully catch a few fish 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fredi

This is what the engine is going in



Despite the look, Impreza’s are fairly practical. 5 seats, easy to drive, good visibility (even with mad boot spoiler)
Made a new exhaust, as i couldn’t purchase what i wanted



This is the centre section before silencer cover is fitted
It’s taken me an inordinate amount of time, but almost there


----------



## foxfish

Nice one Dean, I have been a keen fisherman all my life.
I was a very competitive match angler at one stage then a mad carp angler and always sea fishing.
Unfortunately sea fishing has died a death in recent years and our local lakes are overcrowded and overfished but I have a lifetime of joyful memories.
I also loved reading about fishing, characters like Chris Yates have written some fantastic atmospheric books .


----------



## Garuf

Fun story about the guy who added lead to petrol and saw that it was “good”. A right horrible blahblahblahblah of a man called Thomas midgley, often referred to as the single most environmentally damaging organism in the planets history with his inventions leaded petrol and cfc’s. 
Added bonus is Lead exposure from leaded fuels (and water pipes) have lead to a measurable lowering of iq in populations of highest exposure and he himself suffered lead poisoning, knew his fuel caused it and chose to ignore all that and keep going.


----------



## Kerrycarp

Hi @Garuf he also invented a system of ropes and pulleys to assist him when he was bed ridden and died of strangulation whilst using it.


----------



## Hanuman

Kerrycarp said:


> This is my pride and joy. She is 90 years old and she is running in London to Brighton historic commercial vehicle rally on May 8.
> She is a 1932 Chevrolet LT, right hand drive, built in UK from American kit.
> This photo was taken in Windsor Great Park and I like to think it looks right for the time it was made!



Someone in the vast ocean that Internet is tried replicating your car. Seems it didn't work out just as well. Oh well, it still drives...


----------



## Kerrycarp

😍 oh it's love at first sight


----------



## Lemonhands

Been a while since there was a post here, but I'm going to add anyway.
I love to go hiking, I have climbed all three peaks here in the UK and had it not been for covid probably would have branched out to some mountains abroad. Off camping in the Lake District in a couple months so sure I will do a lot of hiking when I am out that way.
I like comic books, not like a collector or anything, but I enjoy reading them and have boxes full of them (not looking forward to moving them when I move house). Not sure if I have anything of value though.
I also do some table top gaming and mini painting too


----------



## foxfish

I have built a new stove with a hotplate to use on our patio instead of a smoky BBQ.


----------



## foxfish

I have got it humming now!


----------



## Wookii

Crikey that works well @foxfish - can you not just burn less wood in it to keep the temps lower, or does it not work like that?


----------



## foxfish

I think I need to restrict the air,  it is a fine line of many factors but they do need to run hot to remain smokeless so maybe a thick metal top might work better.


----------



## saundersbp

I like kayaking, cycling and music, play piano, drums and most recently accordion!


----------



## Stu1407

My thirteen year old son and I are both Archers and shoot Longbows and some recurve.


----------



## ian_m

*This is how my three pumps pipes are terminated. Macro, micro and liquid carbon, no problems.




*


----------



## LondonDragon

For my dosing pipes, I designed this using SketchUp:





This is my second version, which keeps the holes above the glass line, and added a little 2mm pin in the middle so that it doesn't seat flat on the edge of the glass which created a syphon and extracted water from the tank down the edge of the glass.

This is how it looks on the tank, 10mm glass (can print to any thickness) both in clear and black filaments!


----------



## LondonDragon

I have also designed my own Ehiem skimmer replacement top! Took ideas from some examples I saw online and created one from scratch!
This was something  a lot more complicated to make, but got there in the end


----------



## Jobiwan

Hiking the hills in the Brecon Beacons, I’m also a big fan of chess, is watching tv a hobby?


----------



## jacobb6

I love my bike. Here’s my CX’er.. Used for racing/hacking/gravel/CX sportives.


----------

